# The driveler no one wanted to start so I did!



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

Here yall gooo


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

first post!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thank You!



Your Welcome!



slip said:


> first post!


Nope I was


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

we were still there and here weird aint it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

will they band us all fer band width abuse on that last one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



mooooooooooooooooo

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> mooooooooooooooooo
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

goob said:


> awesome!


must be on 24hr shift 


dougefresh said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

Time to break the new one in!!.......So much for that new thread smell

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhG-77Nt--A&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhG-77Nt--A&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

the last one really were disfunctional werent it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to break the new one in!!.......So much for that new thread smell
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhG-77Nt--A&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhG-77Nt--A&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



   

good gawd   

Hi Mitch 

phew... good pasta, huh?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> mooooooooooooooooo



I coulda lived a long time without watchin that


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to break the new one in!!.......So much for that new thread smell
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhG-77Nt--A&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhG-77Nt--A&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Thats just wrong


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> will they band us all fer band width abuse on that last one


us?!? since you brung it up....they can band you for it!


SnowHunter said:


> mooooooooooooooooo
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



.............


how do you find these things?

better yet, who comes up with these things?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> mooooooooooooooooo
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>





Hankus said:


>





goob said:


> awesome!





dougefresh said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> must be on 24hr shift


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang big white boxes


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> us?!? since you brung it up....they can band you for it!



once they release me what is the band reward




by the way didn't you start it with the last post thing


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I coulda lived a long time without watchin that






slip said:


> us?!? since you brung it up....they can band you for it!
> 
> 
> .............
> ...


 Just some stuff I found on youtube a while back....and this one was the kids fav for a while 
<embed id=VideoPlayback src=http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-7439171952665148194&hl=en&fs=true style=width:400px;height:326px allowFullScreen=true allowScriptAccess=always type=application/x-shockwave-flash> </embed>


Jeff C. said:


>


bwak bwak 
<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6UV3kRV46Zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6UV3kRV46Zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


dougefresh said:


> Dang big white boxes





Turkeypaw said:


>



Hey Tpaw


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good gawd
> 
> Hi Mitch
> 
> phew... good pasta, huh?


The part that killed me was the crab cakes!!

Hey Snowy!!



deerehauler said:


> Thats just wrong


 Whasup DJ!!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> once they release me what is the band reward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea what yer talkin about....must be the beer.





SnowHunter said:


> Just some stuff I found on youtube a while back....and this one was the kids fav for a while
> <embed id=VideoPlayback src=http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-7439171952665148194&hl=en&fs=true style=width:400px;height:326px allowFullScreen=true allowScriptAccess=always type=application/x-shockwave-flash> </embed>



i wonder how many parents have wanted to murder the makers of these things.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The part that killed me was the crab cakes!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Whasup DJ!!



hmm crab cakes.... so yummy 

yall likin the new puter set up?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> i have no idea what yer talkin about....must be the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had those thoughts several times


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


> i have no idea what yer talkin about....must be the beer.



most likely culprit


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

I had to leave the other one I got skeered


rekon my beer muscles dont flex too well through a keyboard


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

hey y'all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> hey y'all



howdy again


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> hey y'all



Howdy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> bwak bwak
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6UV3kRV46Zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6UV3kRV46Zs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


I've actually done the Chicken  dance at Octoberfest in Helen Ga.!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> hey y'all



sit still!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've actually done the Chicken  dance at Octoberfest in Helen Ga.!!



You know you said that out loud.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've actually done the Chicken  dance at Octoberfest in Helen Ga.!!



That would be a great time for it 

Im afeered to go up there for Oktoberfest  all those people  I'll hafta do it one of these years tho


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmm crab cakes.... so yummy
> 
> yall likin the new puter set up?


Just glad to be back online!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've actually done the Chicken  dance at Octoberfest in Helen Ga.!!



were large amounts of alcohol involved


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just some stuff I found on youtube a while back....and this one was the kids fav for a while
> <embed id="VideoPlayback" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-7439171952665148194&hl=en&fs=true" style="width: 400px; height: 326px;" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">
> bwak bwak
> <object height="405" width="500">
> ...


Hey 


slip said:


> i have no idea what yer talkin about....must be the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> hey y'all


Hey 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've actually done the Chicken  dance at Octoberfest in Helen Ga.!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2010)

finals tomorow so


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> finals tomorow so



Good luck dude


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> hey y'all











RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've actually done the Chicken  dance at Octoberfest in Helen Ga.!!



I've heard of people being banded for less Rutt





SnowHunter said:


> sit still!!!





dougefresh said:


> You know you said that out loud.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> hey y'all


Hey Karen!!



slip said:


> Howdy.





dougefresh said:


> You know you said that out loud.






SnowHunter said:


> That would be a great time for it
> 
> Im afeered to go up there for Oktoberfest  all those people  I'll hafta do it one of these years tho


Lets just say that the beer was flowing well in the Octoberfest hall that evening!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> finals tomorow so



Good Luck and Good nite Hankus!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy again



Hey.... again!!!



slip said:


> Howdy.



Hey Slip! How you doing?



SnowHunter said:


> sit still!!!



I'm looking for a avatar 



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey



Hey 



Hankus said:


> finals tomorow so



Good luck and Good night!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> That would be a great time for it
> 
> Im afeered to go up there for Oktoberfest  all those people  I'll hafta do the _Chicken Dance_ one of these years tho



You gonna do the Chicken dance too???


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip! How you doing?



doing good, mucho sleepy-o.


hows you and your boys?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> were large amounts of alcohol involved


Well...........Ummm



































_Yes!!_



Jeff C. said:


> I've heard of people being banded for less Rutt


Worse things have happened!!.......We won't go into that tonight!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just glad to be back online!!


 


Hankus said:


> finals tomorow so


Night Hankus! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey.... again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant find a good one either  


Jeff C. said:


> You gonna do the Chicken dance too???




fyi, I've done it before  Used to every night at the bar


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well...........Ummm
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Glad to hear you got all fixed up in the 'Puter' dept. now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear you got all fixed up in the 'Puter' dept. now


Lets just say that this weekend with no Internet connection........Really had lots of negative air pressure!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hey Jeff!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!



Hey Mitch!



slip said:


> doing good, mucho sleepy-o.
> 
> 
> hows you and your boys?



Does that mean you've had much sleep or you're much sleepy???

We're all doing good. Tanner is in Savannah right now with Grandparents. I sure do miss him. 



SnowHunter said:


> I cant find a good one either



Well, this one will have to work for now. I'm tired of searching.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lets just say that this weekend with no Internet connection........Really had lots of negative air pressure!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I likey!!!  Very purty Sista!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Well, this one will have to work for now. I'm tired of searching.


I'm sure glad you cut me out of that one.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both did he bring his fishing pole? bet he's having the time of his life.


dougefresh said:


> I'm sure glad you cut me out of that one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ohh I likey!!!  Very purty Sista!



Thank you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does that mean you've had much sleep or you're much sleepy???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's all that boy does is sleep!!

Nothing wrong with that!! Looks good to me!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

slip said:


>


Dude where ya goin? You never told me what you wanted me to do with your knife you left donw here the other week.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm sure glad you cut me out of that one.



I only done it because you asked me to. But I think you look good in it. 



slip said:


> both did he bring his fishing pole? bet he's having the time of his life.



Fishing pole wouldn't fit in their mustang.  He called me earlier and all of his sentences were running together he was so excited. Something about the pool, going to a candy making place and going to the beach in the morning.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I only done it because you asked me to. But I think you look good in it.


I look like I ate Tanner in that Pic.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think that's all that boy does is sleep!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with that!! Looks good to me!!



I wish that's all I did! 

Thank you!  But... ouch... why did you have to poke me?


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude where ya goin? You never told me what you wanted me to do with your knife you left donw here the other week.View attachment 536361


dood i need it back! my nail file is on that thing!!!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I only done it because you asked me to. But I think you look good in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing pole wouldn't fit in their mustang.  He called me earlier and all of his sentences were running together he was so excited. Something about the pool, going to a candy making place and going to the beach in the morning.


awesome!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think that's all that boy does is sleep!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with that!! Looks good to me!!



lean mean sleepin machine...


gotta get up at 8 to finish the yard and garden work before it gets hot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Well, this one will have to work for now. I'm tired of searching.





dougefresh said:


> I'm sure glad you cut me out of that one.


 What are we missing!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I look like I ate Tanner in that Pic.



Awww... I absolutely love this pic. Look at my boys!!!  One happy big brother and a few minutes old Carter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lets just say that this weekend with no Internet connection........Really had lots of negative air pressure!!



I'd go 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I likey



dougefresh said:


> I'm sure glad you cut me out of that one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> dood i need it back! my nail file is on that thing!!!



  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What are we missing!!



Doug is/was in the other half of the picture.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I look like I ate Tanner in that Pic.



big breakfast that mornin?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> big breakfast that mornin?



That and hadn't started doing my PushBacks.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll post this pic that made me start to loose weight as my avatar if ya'll don't copy it.... I almost cover SGG up with my Belly.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I likey



Need a tick check?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I wish that's all I did!
> 
> Thank you!  But... ouch... why did you have to poke me?


Sorry that was just meant to be a gentle lighthearted poke!!........Sometimes I just get a little carried away!!



slip said:


> lean mean sleepin machine...
> 
> 
> gotta get up at 8 to finish the yard and garden work before it gets hot


Well get in bed son!!.......Don't wan't to hear any stories of you falling out tomorrow!!......That was a gentle lighthearted poke!!......Take care!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'll post this pic that made me start to loose weight as my avatar if ya'll don't copy it.... I almost cover SGG up with my Belly.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'll post this pic that made me start to loose weight as my avatar if ya'll don't copy it.... I almost cover SGG up with my Belly.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


>



GIT IN MY BELLY


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I only done it because you asked me to. But I think you look good in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing pole wouldn't fit in their mustang.  He called me earlier and all of his sentences were running together he was so excited. Something about the pool, going to a candy making place and going to the beach in the morning.


Sounds like he;s enjoyin it!  

Mine are gone for another week  I miss havin em around!


dougefresh said:


> I'll post this pic that made me start to loose weight as my avatar if ya'll don't copy it.... I almost cover SGG up with my Belly.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry that was just meant to be a gentle lighthearted poke!!........Sometimes I just get a little carried away!!



That's okay!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Need a tick check?



  

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> GIT IN MY BELLY



least i wouldnt be lonely...


sorry man, you opend yer self up for it...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mine are gone for another week  I miss havin em around!



Here... I'll send some  your way!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> least i wouldnt be lonely...
> 
> 
> sorry man, you opend yer self up for it...


Tanner has been wanting to meet ya.


Hope everyone say that one cuz I just deleted it from my pictures.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Tomorrow!!!



Alright!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> least i wouldnt be lonely...
> 
> 
> sorry man, you opend yer self up for it...


 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here... I'll send some  your way!!!



aww thanks! Now I feel better


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok...Eyelids are gettin heavy....Nite Y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd go


I nearly did!!.....But I didn't have far to go!!



dougefresh said:


> I'll post this pic that made me start to loose weight as my avatar if ya'll don't copy it.... I almost cover SGG up with my Belly.


.....Copies made for future Blackmail!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Need a tick check?


Ahem!!......I think I need to duck out on this one!!.......Ya'll have a good night folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...Eyelids are gettin heavy....Nite Y'all





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I nearly did!!.....But I didn't have far to go!!
> 
> .....Copies made for future Blackmail!!
> 
> Ahem!!......I think I need to duck out on this one!!.......Ya'll have a good night folks!!


Night Yall


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...Eyelids are gettin heavy....Nite Y'all





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I nearly did!!.....But I didn't have far to go!!
> 
> .....Copies made for future Blackmail!!
> 
> Ahem!!......I think I need to duck out on this one!!.......Ya'll have a good night folks!!



later doods.


im out too, see yall bright and early.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...Eyelids are gettin heavy....Nite Y'all


Night Jeff



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I nearly did!!.....But I didn't have far to go!!
> 
> .....Copies made for future Blackmail!!
> 
> Ahem!!......I think I need to duck out on this one!!.......Ya'll have a good night folks!!


It hard to bleed a turnup... Night Mitch



slip said:


> later doods.
> 
> 
> im out too, see yall bright and early.


Night SlipYour knife is in the mail..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> later doods.
> 
> 
> im out too, see yall bright and early.



 Night Slip!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aww thanks! Now I feel better



Don't know why but this song popped in my head... give me all your lovin, all your hugs and kisses too.  

I like your picture!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Ok...Eyelids are gettin heavy....Nite Y'all



Good night!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ahem!!......I think I need to duck out on this one!!.......Ya'll have a good night folks!!



I was just joking. 

Good night Mitch!



slip said:


> later doods.
> 
> 
> im out too, see yall bright and early.



Night Slip!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

We are FRIED!!!!!   Nite ya'll.....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We are FRIED!!!!!   Nite ya'll.....



Night Ya'llSafe travels to ya...


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2010)

Nope Snowy WRONG. It's a 48 hour shift, and yes, it sucks. Nite Nite!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

2 drivelers going at once what is this place coming to


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> 2 drivelers going at once what is this place coming to



Wonder what else we can get away with right now.Where is Quack when you need him?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wonder what else we can get away with right now.Where is Quack when you need him?



Yeah he could have got away with all kinds of nonsense


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yeah he could have got away with all kinds of nonsense



Slacker


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

You boyz iz gonna get yerselves in trouble 

Time to take a nap before our hawt lunch date  yall tryyyyy and be good


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

what it is my breathren??? Top 'o the mornin to yas!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> 2 drivelers going at once what is this place coming to





dougefresh said:


> Wonder what else we can get away with right now.Where is Quack when you need him?





deerehauler said:


> Yeah he could have got away with all kinds of nonsense





BBQBOSS said:


> what it is my breathren??? Top 'o the mornin to yas!


   Morning drivelers...now back to bed!


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 22, 2010)

Good morning my dribblers. How is life. 

For me it is going to be great. 

Vacation starts in 1 hour 22 minutes.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You boyz iz gonna get yerselves in trouble
> 
> Time to take a nap before our hawt lunch date  yall tryyyyy and be good



_Why_ are you still up?!?!?!?

You *better* be bright eyed and bushy tailed for me today!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _Why_ are you still up?!?!?!?
> 
> You *better* be bright eyed and bushy tailed for me today!



So.... did you just supervise and drink beer the whole time or did you actually do any digging?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So.... did you just supervise and drink beer the whole time or did you actually do any digging?



What do you think?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What do you think?



Thats what i figured!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thats what i figured!



What are you doing?

Digging a hole!


Dave found that to be rather funny.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Good luck dude





Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck and Good nite Hankus!!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good luck and Good night!!!!



thanks yall





Sirduke said:


> Good morning my dribblers. How is life.
> 
> For me it is going to be great.
> 
> Vacation starts in 1 hour 22 minutes.




Saweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What are you doing?
> 
> Digging a hole!
> 
> ...



yeah sorry i just harassed yall and sped off.  Dave had truck problems and i had followed him to drop it off at the shop and we were heading back to the house.  

Plus if I stopped, I was afraid that Paul would have made me start digging.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## pbradley (Jun 22, 2010)

Morning driveby.  Working in Irmo South Carolina this week.  Y'all have a good day!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah sorry i just harassed yall and sped off.  Dave had truck problems and i had followed him to drop it off at the shop and we were heading back to the house.
> 
> Plus if I stopped, I was afraid that Paul would have made me start digging.



No problem!


Andy came over right after that..........so it all ended up being quite amusing.......especially with Hippy Fest going on up the road! 


It's bad enough the way people stare going by, but throw a duece in the driveway.......and well.....you can imagine!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Morning driveby.  Working in Irmo South Carolina this week.  Y'all have a good day!



Im sorry.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No problem!
> 
> 
> Andy came over right after that..........so it all ended up being quite amusing.......especially with Hippy Fest going on up the road!
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY



Beer



pbradley said:


> Morning driveby.  Working in Irmo South Carolina this week.  Y'all have a good day!



Good Morning Sweetie!



BBQBOSS said:


>



You didn't see the big sign that said Woodstock in Woodstock about 3 houses down on the other side of the road?  And the big green cloud hanging over it?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Morning driveby.  Working in Irmo South Carolina this week.  Y'all have a good day!



I'm sorry


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Beer



I thought you never would offer me a drink  and GOOD MORNIN


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought you never would offer me a drink  and GOOD MORNIN



Now don't go stealing all my beer...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now don't go stealing all my beer...



no problem I caint drink too many before breakfast no how it messes up the digeston process


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now don't go stealing all my beer...


 
You mean you actually remember where you put it??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ok, yeah i saw that sign, just as i almost ran over 5 hippy looking people walking in the road!  I.... errrrr.... Dave wanted to go check it out!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

HHhhhhmmmm.. I feel like a cuban sanmich.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

FB is an aggravatin rascal when ya aint too good with names


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no problem I caint drink too many before breakfast no how it messes up the digeston process







Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean you actually remember where you put it??



In my belly!



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh ok, yeah i saw that sign, just as i almost ran over 5 hippy looking people walking in the road!  I.... errrrr.... Dave wanted to go check it out!!



Andy and Paul felt the need to comment on each one that walked by....of course loud enough for everyone to hear.......should have heard them when the 2 dudes drove by on the motorcycle!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> HHhhhhmmmm.. I feel like a cuban sanmich.....



 cuban?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

OK, 1.5 hours to job site, .5 hours with crew, 1.5 hours in job meeting on site, .5 more hours with crew. 1.0 hours with Troy and Yara, the rest of the day on the job site trying to recover..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 2 dudes drove by on the motorcycle!



now where is that pukin smilie when ya need it


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

This sun light burns I am leaving work way to late


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Alright, gotta shower, get the kid to Roswell, go to Sixes to apply a toner to my client's head, and get down to Marietta to meet a couple foreigners by 11:30!

Catch ya'll later!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Catch ya'll later!



take it easy and when ya come back bring plenty  back wid ya I'm gonna be in form by dark thirty


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, 1.5 hours to job site, .5 hours with crew, 1.5 hours in job meeting on site, .5 more hours with crew. 1.0 hours with Troy and Yara, the rest of the day on the job site trying to recover..



What about the other 3 hours in your 8.....you gonna split those with Snowybaby and O(MGS)FH.....or do we just need to get a room

Time to head to the shoe show....T sez I will love it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love what you did with the place, Deerhauler!

Morning, Peeps!
About to take the truck in for some routine maintenance and get packed up and ready to go. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Did anyone else know it was Hugh's birthday yesterday?


Someone is getting spankings today!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

mornin.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Mornin y'all from over here in Al. where it don't rain.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What about the other 3 hours in your 8.....you gonna split those with Snowybaby and O(MGS)FH.....or do we just need to get a room
> 
> Time to head to the shoe show....T sez I will love it..



I'm affraid to ask...



rhbama3 said:


> Love what you did with the place, Deerhauler!
> 
> Morning, Peeps!
> About to take the truck in for some routine maintenance and get packed up and ready to go. Hope everyone has a great day!



Morning Robert!



slip said:


> mornin.



Morning Slip..


Ok, really got to leave this time....


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Mornin y'all from over here in Al. where it don't rain.



i dont think it rains here anymore either


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

mornin yall by yall 
im going back to bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Love what you did with the place, Deerhauler!
> 
> Morning, Peeps!
> About to take the truck in for some routine maintenance and get packed up and ready to go. Hope everyone has a great day!



Mornin'!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Did anyone else know it was Hugh's birthday yesterday?
> 
> 
> Someone is getting spankings today!



Mornin' gal....do now



slip said:


> mornin.



Dangggg....I can't beleive you're up....Mornin'



OlAlabama said:


> Mornin y'all from over here in Al. where it don't rain.



Mornin'....same here, but if you see any send it our way


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin yall by yall
> im going back to bed


come again when you can't stay so long! 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning, Jeff! 
all right, things to do....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

mornin slip, olbam, jeff c, bamer n d rest


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg....I can't beleive you're up....Mornin'



gotta beat the heat and finish all of the neighbors yard work....then come over and do our own.


just lettin my peanut butter sammich digest a minute before i head out...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta beat the heat and finish all of the neighbors yard work....then come over and do our own.
> 
> 
> just lettin my peanut butter sammich digest a minute before i head out...



heres to a quality breakfast


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> come again when you can't stay so long!
> 
> Morning, Jeff!
> all right, things to do....









Hankus said:


> mornin slip, olbam, jeff c, bamer n d rest



Mornin' Hankus...Good Luck today!!!!



slip said:


> gotta beat the heat and finish all of the neighbors yard work....then come over and do our own.
> 
> 
> just lettin my peanut butter sammich digest a minute before i head out...



Take it easy out there!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> mooooooooooooooooo
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tv3Tm2mEL3o&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


Sooo kewl I had to play it again!!  Love it! 



OutFishHim said:


> Did anyone else know it was Hugh's birthday yesterday?
> 
> 
> Someone is getting spankings today!


Would you do the honors for mwah while you are at it, sista?? 
And pics of it for me please!! 



Hankus said:


> mornin slip, olbam, jeff c, bamer n d rest


Good Luck on your finals!!! 

Mooooornin' Folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Hankus...Good Luck today!!!!
> Take it easy out there!!!!




Mornin Chief!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck on your finals!!!
> 
> Mooooornin' Folks!



thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief!



Mornin'.....how do they say it Keebs-O-delicious....no.....uh.....Keebs-o-scrumptous......no.....uh.....Keebs-O-malicious.....yeah that's it.....KEEBSOMALICIOUS


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

HAPPY Tuesday morning! Fixing to be a hot day today.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.....how do they say it Keebs-O-delicious....no.....uh.....Keebs-o-scrumptous......no.....uh.....Keebs-O-malicious.....yeah that's it.....KEEBSOMALICIOUS


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'.....how do they say it Keebs-O-delicious....no.....uh.....Keebs-o-scrumptous......no.....uh.....Keebs-O-malicious.....yeah that's it.....KEEBSOMALICIOUS


 Main Entry: ma·li·cious
Pronunciation: \mÉ™-Ëˆli-shÉ™s\
Function: adjective
Date: 13th century

: given to, marked by, or arising from malice <malicious gossip>

— ma·li·cious·ly adverb

— ma·li·cious·ness noun 



hogtrap44 said:


> HAPPY Tuesday morning! Fixing to be a hot day today.



Mornin' HT, yep, I do believe you're correct!  Gonna be a hot one again today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> HAPPY Tuesday morning! Fixing to be a hot day today.




Morninnnnn!!!! Mr. HOGTRAP......yep we need some rain


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs, hey i forgot to tell ya that i got to pet Kebo whilst at your place. Yep he walked up to me an Doug. He seems to like scratchin on the head. Happy horse and pet.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> HHhhhhmmmm.. I feel like a cuban sanmich.....


Could ya get one for me please? We are a little "culturally deficient" here


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs, hey i forgot to tell ya that i got to pet Kebo whilst at your place. Yep he walked up to me an Doug. He seems to like scratchin on the head. Happy horse and pet.



Aaaww good, yep, he's a sucker for attention, more like an over-grown dog than a horse!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morninnnnn!!!! Mr. HOGTRAP......yep we need some rain


Morning Jeff. I hope we do get some rain this afternoon. It'll give us a break from the concrete pad heat. I was suprised to see the river was up and almost out on Sat. 
 Rekon they let down lake Jackson.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaaww good, yep, he's a sucker for attention, more like an over-grown dog than a horse!


Yup, that's what i thought too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Main Entry: ma·li·cious
> Pronunciation: \mÉ™-Ëˆli-shÉ™s\
> Function: adjective
> Date: 13th century
> ...



_Wrong term_.....I totally retract my statement


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

what 's kickin you ga,chickens.i do nothing all day  all day i do nothing...... what


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Wrong term_.....I totally retract my statement



*whew* was wondering what in the heck had I ghost typed to get you upset wiff me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what 's kickin you ga,chickens.i do nothing all day  all day i do nothing...... what



Do _SOMETHING!!!!_


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what 's kickin you ga,chickens.i do nothing all day  all day i do nothing...... what



Not much, tryin to look like I'm workin, a little, cruisin 'round, checkin stuff out................. aren't you on vacation??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *whew* was wondering what in the heck had I ghost typed to get you upset wiff me!!!



 I think Teri put the wrong stuff in the coffee today


_SORRY!!!!_


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Do _SOMETHING!!!!_



i might mow the lawn later,but thats gonna be bout it.hows it going jeff.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not much, tryin to look like I'm workin, a little, cruisin 'round, checkin stuff out................. aren't you on vacation??



hey keebs how you doing darlin


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotta run get stuff done. Ya'll have a happy day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i might mow the lawn later,but thats gonna be bout it.hows it going jeff.



Fine thanks.....you are on Vacation right???....there's gotta be more than just mowing the lawn_(I got a lotta room to talk)_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta run get stuff done. Ya'll have a happy day.



You too dude


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

catch yall on the flip side


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine thanks.....you are on Vacation right???....there's gotta be more than just mowing the lawn_(I got a lotta room to talk)_



oh yeah,i could find alooooottttaaaa  stuff to do but i wouldnt want to disapoint my wife.after all i am on vaction


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think Teri put the wrong stuff in the coffee today
> 
> 
> _SORRY!!!!_


 We're good, we're good! 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey keebs how you doing darlin


Can't complain, not that anyone cares to listen!  
Come'on, all you gonna do on vacation is hang out wiff us?? (which is fine by me!  ) 



hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta run get stuff done. Ya'll have a happy day.


Later Craig!! 



Hankus said:


> catch yall on the flip side



Do good, no beer until you get through finals!!!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

hey,anybody know what time the young and restless comes on.lol it was just a thought .


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey,anybody know what time the young and restless comes on.lol it was just a thought .



2


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> 2



what up my brother,you too uh!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> heres to a quality breakfast








how does it get hot so fast?
i think we need to nuke the sun....is what we need to do.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey,anybody know what time the young and restless comes on.lol it was just a thought .





Strych9 said:


> 2



OyVey, NOOooooooo!! 



slip said:


> how does it get hot so fast?
> i think we need to nuke the sun....is what we need to do.



Wide Brim Straw Hat................ just sayin............... 
(and a pic of you wearing it for me!)


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Could ya get one for me please? We are a little "culturally deficient" here


laughing my Yankee butt off! Wrong Cuban samich, ask the Mexican.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> how does it get hot so fast?
> i think we need to nuke the sun....is what we need to do.



what up slip,here in fla it doesnt stop till  november sweati ng non stop


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> laughing my Yankee butt off! Wrong Cuban samich, ask the Mexican.



what it is yara g


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what up slip,here in fla it doesnt stop till  november sweati ng non stop



thats why i left that place, to dang humid too!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

what kind of wasp is yellow and red and feels like someone stuck a lit cigaret to yer arm when it stings


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wide Brim Straw Hat................ just sayin...............
> (and a pic of you wearing it for me!)



in yer dreams.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> thats why i left that place, to dang humid too!



i hear ya,but the women's so hot too!.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what kind of wasp is yellow and red and feels like someone stuck a lit cigaret to yer arm when it stings



yep,you done messed with the wrong one uh!.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Afternoon folks......... .how goes it in y'alls neck of the woods??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> thats why i left that place, to dang humid too!



Yeah...but you miss it too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon folks......... .how goes it in y'alls neck of the woods??



Where you is It ain't afternoon here yet


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> laughing my Yankee butt off! Wrong Cuban samich, ask the Mexican.


 That is just wrong! Now I won't know what you are actually talking about!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon folks......... .how goes it in y'alls neck of the woods??[/QUOT    howdy,hot here  how bout you!.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> yep,you done messed with the wrong one uh!.



i was cutting grass with the weed eater around a bush


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> in yer dreams.


   



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon folks......... .how goes it in y'alls neck of the woods??


Heyyy meh Tiiimmmaaayyyyyy!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...but you miss it too



Oh, I found it!!!!!!!!!! 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mQZmCJUSC6g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mQZmCJUSC6g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was cutting grass with the weed eater around a bush



get either some chewing tobacco or empty a cig, wet it & put it on it, that'll take the sting out............ or put some rubbing alcohol on it.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what kind of wasp is yellow and red and feels like someone stuck a lit cigaret to yer arm when it stings


here, hold on ill call the amberlamp


DAWGsfan2 said:


> i hear ya,but the women's so hot too!.


this is true


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...but you miss it too



yeah...i do....or did anyway, glad im not there after this oil spill crap.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where you is It ain't afternoon here yet


......might as well be for me, gonna be here till the durn cows come home!!!


DAWGsfan2 said:


> bluegrassbowhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon folks......... .how goes it in y'alls neck of the woods?
> ...


Staying busy.....


Keebs said:


> Heyyy meh Tiiimmmaaayyyyyy!!!



Howdy PEACH BLOSSOM!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> get either some chewing tobacco or empty a cig, wet it & put it on it, that'll take the sting out............ or put some rubbing alcohol on it.



That or some Straight Clorox Bleach


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

alrighty yall keep cool,i'm out for awhile meeting the wife for lunch and she's buying


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That or some Straight Clorox Bleach



Yep, that too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heyyy meh Tiiimmmaaayyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alrighty yall keep cool,i'm out for awhile meeting the wife for lunch and she's buying



Have some _FUN!!!_


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> get either some chewing tobacco or empty a cig, wet it & put it on it, that'll take the sting out............ or put some rubbing alcohol on it.



thanks keebs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what kind of wasp is yellow and red and feels like someone stuck a lit cigaret to yer arm when it stings



that kind...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> that kind...



or.......the kind that......no that one feels like someone put a lit cigar to yer arm.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> or.......the kind that......no that one feels like someone put a lit cigar to yer arm.



You're thinking of a red hornet or the ginny wasp, both them suckers hurt like the dickens!
I had a red hornet sting my index finger one afternoon before a basketball game, coach had to tape my fingers together so I could play, it was so swollen I couldn't hardly dribble!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're thinking of a red hornet or the ginny wasp, both them suckers hurt like the dickens!
> I had a red hornet sting my index finger one afternoon before a basketball game, coach had to tape my fingers together so I could play, it was so swollen I couldn't hardly dribble!!



it looked like this they have gotten a dose of raid wasp and hornet killer now


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're thinking of a red hornet or the ginny wasp, both them suckers hurt like the dickens!
> I had a red hornet sting my index finger one afternoon before a basketball game, coach had to tape my fingers together so I could play, it was so swollen I couldn't hardly dribble!!



looks like u can dribble fine now


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> it looked like this they have gotten a dose of raid wasp and hornet killer now



Looks like hornets to me, but I could be wrong, what'd you google to find the pic??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks like hornets to me, but I could be wrong, what'd you google to find the pic??



wasps in ga it said it a paper wasp


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> looks like u can dribble fine now



YEARS of experience, younggrasshoppaboy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YEARS of experience, younggrasshoppaboy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wasps in ga it said it a paper wasp



Hhhmmm, I guess not knowing the name don't make it sting any less, though, huh?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> it looked like this they have gotten a dose of raid wasp and hornet killer now



if they are in something your not worried about burning down, make a flame thrower from a can of hairspray and a lighter........


.....they dont like that


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> if they are in something your not worried about burning down, make a flame thrower from a can of hairspray and a lighter........
> 
> 
> .....they dont like that


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> if they are in something your not worried about burning down, make a flame thrower from a can of hairspray and a lighter........
> 
> 
> .....they dont like that



yea they dont last long but carberater cleaner is better if i lit the bush in the front yard on fire my mom would kill me (if i didint blow myself up first


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



what? it works.....real good





spray paint, body spray, cooking spray...it all works.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> looks like u can dribble fine now




You shoulda seen her back den


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought Paper Wasp was a federally protected species?
uh oh, Seth.........


still waiting on my truck at the shop. Looks like we'll be eating dinner late in Louisiana.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> what? it works.....real good
> 
> spray paint, body spray, cooking spray...it all works.


 I gotta try it now!! 



Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda seen her back den








 <---- did this too!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



well its not as bad  as what i did last week


in are back yard we have a fire pit i went outside and picked up trash and put it in the pit and lit it i picked up a hand full of trash and i still had the lighter in my hand when i threw it in the fire the lighter went with it 2 min later BOOM!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I gotta try it now!!



dont hold the sprayer down for but about 3 sec at a time, or the flame can go in the bottle and boom in yer hands...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I gotta try it now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont spay it but a second or the fire will go up in the can and boom there gose yer arm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> well its not as bad  as what i did last week
> 
> 
> in are back yard we have a fire pit i went outside and picked up trash and put it in the pit and lit it i picked up a hand full of trash and i still had the lighter in my hand when i threw it in the fire the lighter went with it 2 min later BOOM!!!



Done that in the burning barrel before, good for waking the horses up!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> dont spay it but a second or the fire will go up in the can and boom there gose yer arm



 Never mind, I'll wait & let you or Slip do the demo for me!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Done that in the burning barrel before, good for waking the horses up!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Done that in the burning barrel before, good for waking the horses up!


 


Keebs said:


> Never mind, I'll wait & let you or Slip do the demo for me!



 ok!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Never mind, I'll wait & let you or Slip do the demo for me!



let me see if my camera has batterys


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey folks


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Hey folks



sup


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Hey folks



Hey stranger!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> what? it works.....real good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting fluid works good too. 






Hey y'all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Starting fluid works good too.
> Hey y'all



Tpaw!  How you doin?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tpaw!  How you doin?


I'm good. How are you?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Hey folks


Yo. 


Turkeypaw said:


> Starting fluid works good too.



here is how you start a fire, says the fire fighter....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> here is how you start a fire, says the fire fighter....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I couldn't hardly dribble!!











Seth carter said:


> well its not as bad  as what i did last week
> 
> 
> in are back yard we have a fire pit i went outside and picked up trash and put it in the pit and lit it i picked up a hand full of trash and i still had the lighter in my hand when i threw it in the fire the lighter went with it 2 min later BOOM!!!



Lighters only go "pop".  Half full propane tanks from a lantern go BOOM! 


(Don't ask me how I know this )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> here is how you start a fire, says the fire fighter....


What? 




Do not put a can of it in a fire though. I made that mistake once.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Lighters only go "pop".  Half full propane tanks from a lantern go BOOM!
> 
> 
> (Don't ask me how I know this )


Try one of the big ones off a grill. They'll take off like a rocket when the valve pops off. 


Warning: This post is for educational purposes only. DO NOT try this at home!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going to finish cutting the grass. Be back later.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Keebs........... Can I come see ya? I got something for ya!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Keebs........... Can I come see ya? I got something for ya!!!



What you got? You can come see me


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm going to finish cutting the grass. Be back later.



me to....maybe........

....maybe not.....



lets flip a coin on it..



okay 2 out of 3 maybe....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm good. How are you?


good, good...........



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Keebs........... Can I come see ya? I got something for ya!!!



sure!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> me to....maybe........
> 
> ....maybe not.....
> 
> ...


I just ran over a yellow jacket nest. 


The rest of the grass can wait until tonight. I'm done for now.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I just ran over a yellow jacket nest.



Are you and Seth related?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I just ran over a yellow jacket nest.
> 
> 
> The rest of the grass can wait until tonight. I'm done for now.



everyone is having such great luck with that today...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Are you and Seth related?


No!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm going to finish cutting the grass. Be back later.





slip said:


> me to....maybe........
> 
> ....maybe not.....
> 
> ...



I was tryin to put it off so baddd.....I just turned the sprinkler on


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I was tryin to put it off so baddd.....I just turned the sprinkler on


Mine hasn't been cut in a while. It was taller than my dog.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Mine hasn't been cut in a while. It was taller than my dog.



When you can't see the tip of your dog's tail, it is definitely time to mow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Mine hasn't been cut in a while. It was taller than my dog.



Mine either....maybe 3 days...._waitin' on Snowyyy, Keebs, and other's to chime in_


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Mine hasn't been cut in a while. It was taller than my dog.





Capt Quirk said:


> When you can't see the tip of your dog's tail, it is definitely time to mow



nah, just let it grow til fall, cut a maze in it..grow some pumpkins and charge 5 bucks a head for a maze ride and pumpkin.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> When you can't see the tip of your dog's tail, it is definitely time to mow


With all this rain we've had, it's growing fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, just let it grow til fall, cut a maze in it..grow some pumpkins and charge 5 bucks a head for a maze ride and pumpkin.




Hmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What you got? You can come see me


She brought me a pic of the boys......... aaawww it's precious!!
THANKS SGG SISTA!!!! 




Capt Quirk said:


> Are you and Seth related?


  



Turkeypaw said:


> Mine hasn't been cut in a while. It was taller than my dog.


 it don't take much to be taller than a tea cup poodle! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mine either....maybe 3 days...._waitin' on Snowyyy, Keebs, and other's to chime in_


ok ~~chiming in ~~ 



slip said:


> nah, just let it grow til fall, cut a maze in it..grow some pumpkins and charge 5 bucks a head for a maze ride and pumpkin.


Hey, you might be onto something there.............. 



Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmmm!!!!



 THERE'S Jman's job!! He can be da money man!!   Or lead them thru the maze!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, I have spread enough sarcasm for one day, Imma head back to the water!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Heeeyyyyy Quack!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ok, I have spread enough sarcasm for one day, Imma head back to the water!!!








 where, whut'd I miss??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She brought me a pic of the boys......... aaawww it's precious!!
> THANKS SGG SISTA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ideas are brewin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2010)

okay, truck is finally ready to be picked up. Man, this is gonna be a long day. 
We're about packed, so gotta get going. Will take the puter to stay in touch. Signing off and Big Easy bound!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She brought me a pic of the boys......... aaawww it's precious!!
> THANKS SGG SISTA!!!!



With all the food that has been going around, I thought I'd try and intercept something tasty... like Blackberry Cobbler perhaps


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, truck is finally ready to be picked up. Man, this is gonna be a long day.
> We're about packed, so gotta get going. Will take the puter to stay in touch. Signing off and Big Easy bound!


WobertWoo, you & Bubbette have a safe trip!!! 



Capt Quirk said:


> With all the food that has been going around, I thought I'd try and intercept something tasty... like Blackberry Cobbler perhaps



Nope, not this trip, but them two boys ARE sweet as pie in my eyes!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyyyy Quack!!



Hiya Keeeeeeeeebzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keeeeeeeeebzzzzzzz!!



Still got the stray??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Try one of the big ones off a grill. They'll take off like a rocket when the valve pops off.
> 
> 
> Warning: This post is for educational purposes only. DO NOT try this at home!



The small ones do kinda the same when they are full.  When the valve on them goes, they spew a flame out of the fire barrel that will burn the top of the trees.  The half full ones on the other hand.....well they decimate the bottom of the barrel  and scare the bejeezus out of the rest of the folks at camp that have gone to bed early.     

Warning: This post is for educational purposes only. DO NOT try this at home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Still got the stray??



Yep, we just had some bbq chicken for dinner!!  Now she's passed out under the desk laying on a pillow!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, we just had some bbq chicken for dinner!!  Now she's passed out under the desk laying on a pillow!!



Looks to be "right at home"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She brought me a pic of the boys......... aaawww it's precious!!
> THANKS SGG SISTA!!!!



You're welcome!!! 



Capt Quirk said:


> With all the food that has been going around, I thought I'd try and intercept something tasty... like Blackberry Cobbler perhaps



Got a recipe? I can try to make it. 



Keebs said:


> Nope, not this trip, but them two boys ARE sweet as pie in my eyes!!



Mine too!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Got a recipe? I can try to make it.


That was just an example... heck, I'll eat anything 

Except Okra!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

<---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Except Okra!


What!??  Are you a yankee?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> That was just an example... heck, I'll eat anything
> 
> Except Okra!



I'd like to learn how to make Blackberry Cobbler. 

I don't eat okra either! 



OutFishHim said:


> <---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........



 I hope everything is okay!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........


uh oh, hope she is okay?


Turkeypaw said:


> What!??  Are you a yankee?


must be...


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't eat okra either!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hellooooooo Karen!!

stawkstawkstawk




OutFishHim said:


> <---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........




Hiya Heather!!   You want me to  her for ya??

Hope there's nothing wrong???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


>



What??? That stuff is nasty!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooo Karen!!
> 
> stawkstawkstawk



Heyyyyyy Quack!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........



Sound asleep.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, truck is finally ready to be picked up. Man, this is gonna be a long day.
> We're about packed, so gotta get going. Will take the puter to stay in touch. Signing off and Big Easy bound!




 Drive safe!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> What!??  Are you a yankee?



I'm a Yankee and I love Okra!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I hope everything is okay!!!





slip said:


> uh oh, hope she is okay?



I think it has something to do with them staying up until 6:00 in the morning.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Heather!!   You want me to  her for ya??
> 
> Hope there's nothing wrong???



Hey QuackBaby!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'd like to learn how to make Blackberry Cobbler.
> 
> I don't eat okra either!
> 
> ...


I got an easy recipe for ya................ 
 You all don't know what your missing not eating okra!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> I'm a Yankee and I love Okra!
> I think it has something to do with them staying up until 6:00 in the morning.



I bet you're right!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm a Yankee and I love Okra!


You're a special Yankee.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What??? That stuff is nasty!!!


dear gawd...



atleast there's hope for Tanner





OutFishHim said:


> I'm a Yankee



from where?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> You're a special Yankee.





"Special" as in helmet wearin winder licker??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got an easy recipe for ya................
> You all don't know what your missing not eating okra!!!



What it is??? I got the blackberries!!! 

Come on, you know I'll eat anything. 



slip said:


> dear gawd...
> 
> 
> 
> atleast there's hope for Tanner



HA!!! Tanner is a very picky eater!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

Slip where are ya boy??? Coming through locust grove in minutes!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Slip where are ya boy??? Coming through locust grove in minutes!!



yell out the window REAL loud for me!




Welcome to Georgia  .


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

Slip.... T says, directions please.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What it is??? I got the blackberries!!!
> 
> Come on, you know I'll eat anything.
> 
> ...



I'll find it tonight & get it to ya!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Slip.... T says, directions please.



i wish i could, but i gotta get back to work when the neighbor comes home

you two will be at the Blast right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> That was just an example... heck, I'll eat anything
> 
> Except Okra!








Turkeypaw said:


> What!??  Are you a yankee?



He's from Flo-rida ain't he!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'd like to learn how to make Blackberry Cobbler.
> 
> I don't eat okra either!



No wayyyy!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What??? That stuff is nasty!!!



 You don't know what's GOOD


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> You're a special Yankee.







slip said:


> from where?



Milwaukee.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> i wish i could, but i gotta get back to work when the neighbor comes home
> 
> you two will be at the Blast right?



Oooooh I feel daddy coming on... Gonna get it now! Lol


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> i wish i could, but i gotta get back to work when the neighbor comes home
> 
> you two will be at the Blast right?



Lil dude give their address then she wants to hug you too...something not to be missed trust me


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Oooooh I feel daddy coming on... Gonna get it now! Lol



if i hadnt been outside since 9 and wasnt sweaty and nasty...and wasnt tied up with his yard....i would say heck yeah...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Milwaukee.....



WIZZCONNNZIN!!!

Cheese Head


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> if i hadnt been outside since 9 and wasnt sweaty and nasty...and wasnt tied up with his yard....i would say heck yeah...



Hey slip, this bunch already know you stink, so let'um come by, they're this close!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> You're a special Yankee.





OutFishHim said:


> Milwaukee.....





Jeff C. said:


> WIZZCONNNZIN!!!
> 
> Cheese Head



And after she has had a few adult beverages, just listen to her talk.  You'll know for sure she's a yankee.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> i wish i could, but i gotta get back to work when the neighbor comes home
> 
> you two will be at the Blast right?



Oooooh I feel daddy coming on... Gonna get it now! Lol


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> if i hadnt been outside since 9 and wasnt sweaty and nasty...and wasnt tied up with his yard....i would say heck yeah...



Who cares!  Let them come see you for a few.



Jeff C. said:


> WIZZCONNNZIN!!!
> 
> Cheese Head


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> And after she has had a few adult beverages, just listen to her talk.  You'll know for sure she's a yankee.


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm a Yankee and I love Okra!



Finally said it!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who cares!  Let them come see you for a few.



I likes dem 'MIDWESTERN' girls...my wife is from Norther Illinois


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Finally said it!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



 Hear from Nicole yet?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hear from Nicole yet?



No.


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs we gotta get slip a bus pass to come to Allbany so I can beat him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Keebs we gotta get slip a bus pass to come to Allbany so I can beat him



theres more to it then im just dirty...ill send you a pm in a bit.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes .... You're scared of little ole jersey! Ppfftt... Don't want to hear it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> What!??  Are you a yankee?



Nope, just have good taste, and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Keebs we gotta get slip a bus pass to come to Allbany so I can beat him



Well...I tweren't too far away...shoulda came by here


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yes .... You're scared of little ole jersey! Ppfftt... Don't want to hear it.



dang....yer on to me.



PM sent to T...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

or here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> or here!



WOOOF WOOOF!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Keebs we gotta get slip a bus pass to come to Allbany so I can beat him


It might can be arranged................ 



YaraG. said:


> Yes .... You're scared of little ole jersey! Ppfftt... Don't want to hear it.


Yara, read that boys sigline again 



Jeff C. said:


> Well...I tweren't too far away...shoulda came by here





boneboy96 said:


> or here!


They shoulda mapped out 75 like you did Sunday & made pit stops like you did! 



Jeff C. said:


> WOOOF WOOOF!!!



Two Cents!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> or here!



I didn't wAnt to see your sweaty, smelly, long haired butt any how!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> or here!



They came to see me.... 



YaraG. said:


> I didn't wAnt to see your sweaty, smelly, long haired butt any how!



Dang!  Guess she told you Bob!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ok, I have spread enough sarcasm for one day, Imma head back to the water!!!





YaraG. said:


> I didn't wAnt to see your sweaty, smelly, long haired butt any how!



Dang...that's gonna come back to haunt you one day!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They came to see me....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  Guess she told you Bob!



   Read it again!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone else think Hugh has a big head?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Read it again!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not big...the woman beside him just has a tiny one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Read it again!



Bob...you can come see me anytime!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> theres more to it then im just dirty...ill send you a pm in a bit.



Didja crap yo pants??




OutFishHim said:


> Does anyone else think Hugh has a big head?





Big??  That there is a MELON head!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

And I passed the *sniff* test with flying colors!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 22, 2010)

....... Did somebody say sniff.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet Baby Jesus, I have to reboot the computer to come back to THIS?!?!?  OyVey!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja crap yo pants??



no. the heat is bringing out the side effects of my BP meds. it would be a little awkward to meet someone for the first time and pass out on em...

i feel like a fresh pile of dog fertilizer and would rather just wait for a better time.......


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And I passed the *sniff* test with flying colors!


What was "Todays Special", can't see it to well.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus, I have to reboot the computer to come back to THIS?!?!?  OyVey!



For the first time, I am confused in this thread........ weird


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> For the first time, *I am confused *........ weird


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> What was "Todays Special", can't see it to well.[/QUOTE
> 
> Combo #25....I see a horses head on the right side though


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Does anyone else think Hugh has a big head?



No, I think Shuggums has a sexxyyyy head, tyvm!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> no. the heat is bringing out the side effects of my BP meds. it would be a little awkward to meet someone for the first time and pass out on em...
> 
> i feel like a fresh pile of dog fertilizer and would rather just wait for a better time.......



Sorry bout that little bro, don't feel bad, first time I met Chuckiepoo he fell out too!!  Had to call the bambalance and everything!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> For the first time, I am confused in this thread........ weird


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > What was "Todays Special", can't see it to well.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, I think Shuggums has a sexxyyyy head, tyvm!



 Hugh is a talking head.  OFH is just plain smexy!!! and the other one,  Why she got clothes on?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bout that little bro, don't feel bad, first time I met Chuckiepoo he fell out too!!  Had to call the bambalance and everything!!



That's right!!  See slip, it happens to da best of them!! 
(although, you may show the same signs when you meet Quack as well, we'll see............)


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Imma gettin back in the water.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> and the other one,  Why she got clothes on?



because you didn't go??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bout that little bro, don't feel bad, first time I met Chuckiepoo he fell out too!!  Had to call the bambalance and everything!!



Howdy there Mr QUACKKK!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> no. the heat is bringing out the side effects of my BP meds. it would be a little awkward to meet someone for the first time and pass out on em...
> 
> i feel like a fresh pile of dog fertilizer and would rather just wait for a better time.......




If you feeling that bad it is best to just rest....Ya over did the mowing thing again didn't ya?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> no. the heat is bringing out the side effects of my BP meds. it would be a little awkward to meet someone for the first time and pass out on em...
> 
> i feel like a fresh pile of dog fertilizer and would rather just wait for a better time.......



You wouldn't be the first, and likely not the last


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > What was "Todays Special", can't see it to well.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > You see it???
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> no. the heat is bringing out the side effects of my BP meds. it would be a little awkward to meet someone for the first time and pass out on em...
> 
> i feel like a fresh pile of dog fertilizer and would rather just wait for a better time.......



Grin and bear it....that's what I do!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 22, 2010)

And another howdy folks...

Looks like someone had a gathering for grub....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Should I leave the room now???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> For the first time, I am confused in this thread........ weird







Jeff C. said:


> Combo #25....I see a horses head on the right side though



I had the Combo #10, with no horse head..



Tuffdawg said:


> Hugh is a talking head.  OFH is just plain smexy!!! and the other one,  Why she got clothes on?



Is smexy like sexy just different?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Pony burgers?
> ...


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I had the Combo #10, with no horse head..


How was it?


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Resica said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmmmm
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> How was it?



It was good!  Especially with my 2 ritas.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine either....maybe 3 days...._waitin' on Snowyyy, Keebs, and other's to chime in_


 Ours got cut yesterday... only one spot where the Bayliner still is, thats about 3ft tall   


OutFishHim said:


> <---------That's me waiting on SnowBabe.  She stood us up for lunch.  Not even a phone call..........


 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't eat okra either!


you strange Sista 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Heather!!   You want me to  her for ya??
> 
> Hope there's nothing wrong???


None needed.. I'm sure I got plenty of those comin up 

Nuttin wrong.. just wasn't in any shape to drive   



Jeff C. said:


> Sound asleep.....





OutFishHim said:


> I think it has something to do with them staying up until 6:00 in the morning.


Yup, this schedule has its drawbacks  



Keebs said:


> I bet you're right!





jsullivan03 said:


> And after she has had a few adult beverages, just listen to her talk.  You'll know for sure she's a yankee.





Resica said:


> Hear from Nicole yet?


 



OutFishHim said:


> No.


you did, though  once I could focus my eyes enough to see the keypad on the phone 




slip said:


> no. the heat is bringing out the side effects of my BP meds. it would be a little awkward to meet someone for the first time and pass out on em...
> 
> i feel like a fresh pile of dog fertilizer and would rather just wait for a better time.......


Hope you get feelin better Slip.. be careful hun


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It was good!  Especially with my 2 ritas.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> because you didn't go??



 dang it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I had the Combo #10, with no horse head..
> 
> 
> 
> Is smexy like sexy just different?



Yeah..I try to stay on the front end of Combo List...the closer to the bottom you get..the less chance you have of actually knowing what's in it

I ain't tellin ya what I thought 'smexy" was


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I had the Combo #10, with no horse head..
> 
> 
> 
> Is smexy like sexy just different?


Smart and Sexy. Quite the compliment!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ours got cut yesterday... only one spot where the Bayliner still is, thats about 3ft tall
> 
> 
> you strange Sista
> ...



It's OK


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



What did I do?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Smart and Sexy. Quite the compliment!!!!



Depends


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ours got cut yesterday... only one spot where the Bayliner still is, thats about 3ft tall
> 
> 
> you strange Sista
> ...



Well, well, well...........



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah..I try to stay on the front end of Combo List...the closer to the bottom you get..the less chance you have of actually knowing what's in it
> 
> I ain't tellin ya what I thought 'smexy" was



I always get the 10.....and it's the same thing at every mexican restaurant!



Resica said:


> Smart and Sexy. Quite the compliment!!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It was good!  Especially with my 2 ritas.



Was it next to the Chinese resturant that claims to serve No Dogs


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's OK


 Cuttin grass today? 


Resica said:


> What did I do?


general principle  



OutFishHim said:


> Well, well, well...........



 Hey, we'll be comin thru yer area bout 4am Saturday mornin


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey, we'll be comin thru yer area bout 4am Saturday mornin



So...that's really 6am right?  I can be awake!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So...that's really 6am right?  I can be awake!



 yeah, after Na gets showered, and we top off at the fuel station... goin back to TN for a weekend of camping


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OFH You done drank all the beer?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yeah, after Na gets showered, and we top off at the fuel station... goin back to TN for a weekend of camping





Oh really?  What part?  



Hankus said:


> OFH You done drank all the beer?



I did not drink any beers today....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

Snow who???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh really?  What part?



Jamestown... same place as last time, where that mineral lake is, and all the awesome 4wheeler trails are


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Mornin FolksI Think it's mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Cuttin grass today?
> general principle
> 
> 
> ...





Nope...I was dreadin' it so bad...I figgered I would use some 'Reverse Psychology' on it. I turned on the sprinklers to make it grow


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snow who???



I hate I missed yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hate I missed yall


Uh huhhhh ......... 

Im'a gonna get you next time I see you..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksI Think it's mornin


Mernin Doug! 


Jeff C. said:


> Nope...I was dreadin' it so bad...I figgered I would use some 'Reverse Psychology' on it. I turned on the sprinklers to make it grow



 that'll teach that nasty, pain in the tush grass


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy folks!!........Just passin through BBL


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh huhhhh .........
> 
> Im'a gonna get you next time I see you..



Promise?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy folks!!........Just passin through BBL


 
Later tater...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy folks!!........Just passin through BBL



Hi Mitch! 

you stepped on my toe


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do good, no beer until you get through finals!!!!!



 I done finished n started



DAWGsfan2 said:


> i hear ya,but the women's so hot too!.



Aint got the spunk of them GA belles though



DAWGsfan2 said:


> alrighty yall keep cool,i'm out for awhile meeting the wife for lunch and she's buying



How'd ya get her to pay  




slip said:


> if they are in something your not worried about burning down, make a flame thrower from a can of hairspray and a lighter........
> 
> 
> .....they dont like that



Shoot Yeah I knew I liked you boys fer a reason 




Turkeypaw said:


> Mine hasn't been cut in a while. It was taller than my dog.



figgered I' d cut it for hay here




Somebody tell Strych I'm off to cut grass n drink in reverence to the beer he offered me last week


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I did not drink any beers today....



Gotta admire your restraint   maybe jus stik wid the ritas


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksI Think it's mornin



Mernin douge


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

3 in a row I cleared the place


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 22, 2010)

oh well...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I done finished n started
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang Boy!!!.....you musta did good on dem Finals....nice Multi-Quote.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Off ta cut grass    BBD


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy folks,
Baseball is over finally. 

We did not make it too far in the district tourneys but it is finally over. 

I got some catchin up to do here.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Boy!!!.....you musta did good on dem Finals....nice Multi-Quote.



I hope so spent an hour on a 2 point question


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Doug!


Hey Snowy


I think I've lost my mind. Boss man want me to move back to day before next week. We are sceduled to run till next Friday so I'm doing somefin stupid. Gona work 5 to 5, 3 to 3, 1 to 1,and so on till I'm back to 7 to 7.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I got some catchin up to do here.



thats double true I go on a beerrun and they shut down a driveler every time


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 3 in a row I cleared the place


 Nice MQ!  and hope the finals went well  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> oh well...


Heya Kim  How you been?


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> Baseball is over finally.
> 
> We did not make it too far in the district tourneys but it is finally over.
> ...


Hey Neil!!!  Welcome back to Drivel Nation  

Hate yall didn't make it all the way in the tourney, but I bet Sam had a BLAST  


dougefresh said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> 
> I think I've lost my mind. Boss man want me to move back to day before next week. We are sceduled to run till next Friday so I'm doing somefin stupid. Gona work 5 to 5, 3 to 3, 1 to 1,and so on till I'm back to 7 to 7.


you've done lost yer mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksI Think it's mornin



Mornin' Freshedoug!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> 
> I think I've lost my mind. Boss man want me to move back to day before next week. We are sceduled to run till next Friday so I'm doing somefin stupid. Gona work 5 to 5, 3 to 3, 1 to 1,and so on till I'm back to 7 to 7.



your mind was preety small to keep up with anyway


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nice MQ!  and hope the finals went well



Thanks Snowy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Nicole 

Sam was not dissapointed. He has had enough baseball for a while. Now it's time to start thinking bout hunting season and get that boy to the woods.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats double true I go on a beerrun and they shut down a driveler every time



Somebody mention beer run?


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

It's gonna be 97 here tomorrow and 99 the next day. Any chance I can get some sympathy?  I already know where it's located in the dictionary.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Somebody mention beer run?



mention it shoot I used to have a car designated for it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> oh well...



Howdy!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> Baseball is over finally.
> 
> We did not make it too far in the district tourneys but it is finally over.
> ...



Drivel On!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Somebody mention beer run?



I'm runnin to the fridge right now.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Howdy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drivel On!!!



on What


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Hi there!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Howdy folks...everybody have a good day?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Nicole
> 
> Sam was not dissapointed. He has had enough baseball for a while. Now it's time to start thinking bout hunting season and get that boy to the woods.


I don't blame him 

Nuttin like woods time with the kids  Hopefully this time next week we'll be doin some very early mornin "yote hunts" with the kids.. if nuttin else, it'll be fun for em  


boneboy96 said:


> Somebody mention beer run?




Hey Bob


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's gonna be 97 here tomorrow and 99 the next day. Any chance I can get some sympathy?  I already know where it's located in the dictionary.


 none from me  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Heeeeeeeeey Sista


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi there!!!



hush   yanks are ment to be seen and not  heard


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> you've done lost yer mind


Never had it to lose realy... That is the only way not to lose any hours or my double time on sunday.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Freshedoug!!!


What up Jeffy


Hankus said:


> your mind was preety small to keep up with anyway


watch it there Beerkus


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> watch it there Beerkus



I am Beerkus see me drink


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> none from me


What happened to general principle?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy



Hey Hankus



Resica said:


> Hi there!!!



Hi



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeey Sista



Hey SleepySista!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

Off to the kitchen to get some supper started. Catch up with yall in a bit.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> What happened to general principle?



no principles fer yanks


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hush   yanks are ment to be seen and not  heard





What's a hush yank?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Never had it to lose realy... That is the only way not to lose any hours or my double time on sunday.
> 
> What up Jeffy
> watch it there Beerkus


well, when ya put it that way...  at least ya aint gotta worry bout bein shorted  


Resica said:


> What happened to general principle?



not sympathy...

these...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Off to the kitchen to get some supper started. Catch up with yall in a bit.



hurry feller


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Hankus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

hows things down yonder?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> What's a hush yank?



read slow like we talk it'll make sense


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> What's a hush yank?



It's like a hush puppy, only with deep fried yankee


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's like a hush puppy, only with deep fried yankee





Hey Capt! Hows things comin along at the property?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hows things down yonder?



HOT

How's things up yonder?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I don't blame him
> 
> Nuttin like woods time with the kids  Hopefully this time next week we'll be doin some very early mornin "yote hunts" with the kids.. if nuttin else, it'll be fun for em
> 
> ...



Hey Snowyyotehuntingmama.  Don't forget the Snipe hunt also!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's like a hush puppy, only with deep fried yankee



ohh yeah that it I jus fergot the technical definition thanks fer the reminder


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Capt! Hows things comin along at the property?



About like a yankee drives... real slow and sloppy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Snowyyotehuntingmama.  Don't forget the Snipe hunt also!



count me in on the snipe huntin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> About like a yankee drives... real slow and sloppy



yep


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Howdy folks...everybody have a good day?



What up Bro


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HOT
> 
> How's things up yonder?


Same.. Na forgot his frozen water jug, and they aint got the big water jug at work either  

Hawt hawt and hawt... gonna try and make some sense outta the lumber pile later, when it cools down a bit 



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Snowyyotehuntingmama.  Don't forget the Snipe hunt also!


 not in da dark  



Capt Quirk said:


> About like a yankee drives... real slow and sloppy




oh, and, hey, thanks for the Bittersweet link. I'm still enjoyin all the cool articles


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Howdy folks...everybody have a good day?



Howdy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Bro



whats going on dude??? just chillin' here. Getting ready to fire up the grill


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

SETH WHERE ARE YA


Hope your thirsty heres a drink


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh, and, hey, thanks for the Bittersweet link. I'm still enjoyin all the cool articles


Anything to bring a smile


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy



....did ya save me a beer??


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Enough from you sister!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> whats going on dude??? just chillin' here. Getting ready to fire up the grill



Kill it n Grill It


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy



howdy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....did ya save me a beer??



yep but they diin dyin diein dyein ...........................goin fast


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> howdy



there ya are figgered ya was losted


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Enough from you sister!!!



careful, I got 3 skillets that have been dormant....   I've been needin to practice some long range flinging anyways 

Hows the cabin comin along? Yall get it finished yet?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's gonna be 97 here tomorrow and 99 the next day. Any chance I can get some sympathy?  I already know where it's located in the dictionary.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> SETH WHERE ARE YA
> 
> 
> Hope your thirsty heres a drink



here


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Enough from you sister!!!



uh oh she ate snowy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> there ya are figgered ya was losted



naaa my puters low wat ya need


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


>



howdy slowpoke


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> uh oh she ate snowy



o snap


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> naaa my puters low wat ya need



a  and a new page


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



You're a Yankee too!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o snap



nerve of yanks we ougta sick nanner peelin on her fore real


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows the cabin comin along? Yall get it finished yet?


The little cabin is about 90% done, and the stepson quit on it. The big cabin is going up one piling at a time, trying to get a lumber mill for this one. In the mean time, been busy on a new chicken coop, a battery house, and getting some power going for the old folks. And when I'm not working on those, I'm clearing trees out of the vineyard and crop fields.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a  and a new page



cant help with the beer but we can work on the page


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nerve of yanks we ougta sick nanner peelin on her fore real



ive got 2 little brothers who act like the devil


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> cant help with the beer but we can work on the page



we done got it and no yanks yet


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The little cabin is about 90% done, and the stepson quit on it. The big cabin is going up one piling at a time, trying to get a lumber mill for this one. In the mean time, been busy on a new chicken coop, a battery house, and getting some power going for the old folks. And when I'm not working on those, I'm clearing trees out of the vineyard and crop fields.



what kinda birds ya got??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ive got 2 little brothers who act like the devil



as of now we got it by a tooth so keep em at bay


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> careful, I got 3 skillets that have been dormant....   I've been needin to practice some long range flinging anyways
> 
> Hows the cabin comin along? Yall get it finished yet?



Unfortunately no!!! We've taken  a year break!!! Tryin to get up and parge the block walls soon, I miss it. When we get goin again I'll put up some shots. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

3 peat again today this calls fer


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

RIR. Had a turkey too, but the roosters ganged up and kilt it. I returned the favor, and introduced said roosters to Moroccan Chicken


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

and the yanks are back


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're a Yankee too!



No, I aint... ask Robert Duvall...  

(Think Days of Thunder)


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> RIR. Had a turkey too, but the roosters ganged up and kilt it. I returned the favor, and introduced said roosters to Moroccan Chicken



ats what I talkin bout I got BO and OEGB


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy slowpoke



Dialup. Easychair. Pot belly lap dog (not me)!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> (Think Days of Thunder)



days of blunder is bout the way it goes here


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> About like a yankee drives... real slow and sloppy



Shoot!  You never rode with me!



Seth carter said:


> ive got 2 little brothers who act like the devil



I thought you had a little sister......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Dialup. Easychair. Pot belly lap dog (not me)!



 fer the dog


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The little cabin is about 90% done, and the stepson quit on it. The big cabin is going up one piling at a time, trying to get a lumber mill for this one. In the mean time, been busy on a new chicken coop, a battery house, and getting some power going for the old folks. And when I'm not working on those, I'm clearing trees out of the vineyard and crop fields.


Back off Reb , she was asking me!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Shoot!  You never rode with me!



After that comment, I don't know if I ever will either


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OFH how ya be  bring d ritas


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> After that comment, I don't know if I ever will either



amen 

slow is good enuff fer me


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Back off Reb , she was asking me!!!



Here we go... yet another act of Northern Agression!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> as of now we got it by a tooth so keep em at bay



ok got on leashes but i gotta go be back in 45 min keep  going


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The little cabin is about 90% done, and the stepson quit on it. The big cabin is going up one piling at a time, trying to get a lumber mill for this one. In the mean time, been busy on a new chicken coop, a battery house, and getting some power going for the old folks. And when I'm not working on those, I'm clearing trees out of the vineyard and crop fields.


Sounds like progress!!! Better then none   Can't wait for more pics!! 


Resica said:


> Unfortunately no!!! We've taken  a year break!!! Tryin to get up and parge the block walls soon, I miss it. When we get goin again I'll put up some shots. Thanks for asking.


awww  Seen the last batch of pics, it still looks terrific.. and the snow looks SO inviting   



Capt Quirk said:


> RIR. Had a turkey too, but the roosters ganged up and kilt it. I returned the favor, and introduced said roosters to Moroccan Chicken






OlAlabama said:


> Dialup. Easychair. Pot belly lap dog (not me)!


Hey OlA  hows it goin 



Hankus said:


> days of blunder is bout the way it goes here



 Yeah, there's a few lines outta that movie that prove I aint no yankee


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Here we go... yet another act of Northern Agression!



rekon they will fight with cornstalks this time per the original agreement


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Here we go... yet another act of Northern Agression!



You've never seen a Yankee cabin have ya?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's like a hush puppy, only with deep fried yankee


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ok got on leashes but i gotta go be back in 45 min keep  going



will try to do captain carter


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Shoot!  You never rode with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had a little sister......


Hey Sista  Yeah.. you get thru Atl just fine  


Resica said:


> Back off Reb , she was asking me!!!


 



Capt Quirk said:


> Here we go... yet another act of Northern Agression!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Shoot!  You never rode with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had a little sister......



4 siblings ofh


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> You've never seen a Yankee cabin have ya?



only in front of a line of grey coats jus fore is was gone


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> awww  Seen the last batch of pics, it still looks terrific.. and the snow looks SO inviting



Thanks Nic, the snow shots do look real inviting right about now!! Oh, you are a Yankee!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


>



yep that sums it up


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

kaintuck ya still watchin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Thanks Nic, the snow shots do look real inviting right about now!! Oh, you are a Yankee!!!



No, I aint  



take it back!  

wait, I think you just want more


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

off to cut grass BBD


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> You've never seen a Yankee cabin have ya?



nope and ever will



ok now im gone


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> You've never seen a Yankee cabin have ya?


Yes I have! They run out to the curb and yell "Hey Cab!" Then this lil yeller car pulls up and takes em away


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> only in front of a line of grey coats jus fore is was gone



Like at Vicksburg!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Snowhunter... ask, and ye shall receive


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yes I have! They run out to the curb and yell "Hey Cab!" Then this lil yeller car pulls up and takes em away



I can show you what one looks like!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 4 siblings ofh



theres a whole pack of yall?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey OlA  hows it goin



May be old
But I am slow


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> I can show you what one looks like!!!



Oh... I've seen them lil yeller cars before


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> No, I aint
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Awww.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Snowhunter... ask, and ye shall receive


outstanding 





slip said:


> theres a whole pack of yall?


scary aint it  


OlAlabama said:


> May be old
> But I am slow


 


Resica said:


> Awww.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Like at Vicksburg!!!



It's time.  You get a big - Wooof, Wooof


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice pics Quirk!!


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> It's time.  You get a big - Wooof, Wooof


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice pics Quirk!!


Thank a yank


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> I can show you what one looks like!!!



Whooo!  Now that might not be a good idea


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> After that comment, I don't know if I ever will either



Your loss.



Hankus said:


> OFH how ya be  bring d ritas



I be good! How are you?



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista  Yeah.. you get thru Atl just fine



Thanks Sista!



Seth carter said:


> 4 siblings ofh


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeeyyyy


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Heeeyyyy



Heyyyy!

I just talked to your wifey-poo.....


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Whooo!  Now that might not be a good idea


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Got some calls to make.......be back later.........meebee.......


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Heyyyy!
> 
> I just talked to your wifey-poo.....



Better you than me.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


>



Oh, go ahead


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Got some calls to make.......be back later.........meebee.......



LAter Sista


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Heyyyy!
> 
> wifey-poo.....



wifey-poo.  That somehin like honey-doo!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> wifey-poo.  That somehin like honey-doo!



Yep cept you can ignore the honey-doo, and the wifey-poo costs a lot more.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

anybody need any help


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody need any help


 
Sure.


----------



## Otis (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just escaped from Quack's...someone please hold me


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody need any help



I think I could get a list started.   I know lots of folks that need help!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Otis said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

Idjits


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Oh, go ahead


Here's my Yankee cabin. COOL isn't it.BRRRRRRRRRRRR.







View out the back!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't you ever clean? Just look at all that dust!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Here's my Yankee cabin. COOL isn't it.BRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wish you'd quit throwing those pics around and making me want to actually visit NOGRITSLAND.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

howdy ,howdy  whats goings on ya'll.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey everyone!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Don't you ever clean? Just look at all that dust!


That's cold dust!!!



turtlebug said:


> I wish you'd quit throwing those pics around and making me want to actually visit NOGRITSLAND.



We have grits!!!! I get a little cooler just looking at it!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!



howdy,mam


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I wish you'd quit throwing those pics around and making me want to actually visit NOGRITSLAND.



Hey Bugsy 
It don't hurt to visit as long as you remember the way home.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> We have grits!!!! I get a little cooler just looking at it!




But can you cook em right? With cheese?   





Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Bugsy
> It don't hurt to visit as long as you remember the way home.



Hey Neil  

I'd NEVER forget my way back South.  A pocket translator would only take me so far.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But can you cook em right? With cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. No wild pigs though.




It's not like you'd be going to Jersey or N.Y.  No translator needed, for you anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

Just passin` thru with a quick howdy.

Hey yankee, cabin still looks real nice. You ever kill that bear you got pics of?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 22, 2010)

As usual, the folks on this thread are straight nuts!!!

Here ya'll....this'll help! Not you Slip! Call us in 5 or 10 years!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sure. No wild pigs though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's a big fat reason for me to keep sweltering here at home.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> As usual, the folks on this thread are straight nuts!!!
> 
> Here ya'll....this'll help! Not you Slip! Call us in 5 or 10 years!



heres to ya chuck,


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well that's a big fat reason for me to keep sweltering here at home.



really? you would take a pig over a bear?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> As usual, the folks on this thread are straight nuts!!!
> 
> Here ya'll....this'll help! Not you Slip! Call us in 5 or 10 years!



 i see how its gunna be!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548525


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well that's a big fat reason for me to keep sweltering here at home.



" Sweltering" in the AC! Hey Bugs!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> heres to ya chuck,



Backatcha!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> really? you would take a pig over a bear?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

Take a gander at post #119.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5048950#post5048950


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru with a quick howdy.
> 
> Hey yankee, cabin still looks real nice. You ever kill that bear you got pics of?



Hi!!! Never did, yet!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Storming big time here!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Storming big time here!



You ain't skeered are ya?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Storming big time here!



send some my way....just got the sprinkler out to my plants a bit ago....still no match for rain


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548525



2nd link....Supper tonight!
Bacon is the 'must have'! Squarsh and zuchinni straight fom F-I-L's garden!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

All we get are threats of rain.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You ain't skeered are ya?



Nope.  Well I take that back.  I hate trying to pee when it's lightning.



slip said:


> send some my way....just got the sprinkler out to my plants a bit ago....still no match for rain



This sucker came out of nowhere.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a gander at post #119.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5048950#post5048950



yes sir nic,somebody gonna be mighty proud.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope.  Well I take that back.  I hate trying to pee when it's lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> This sucker came out of nowhere.



nothing like taking a shower in the middle of the night and the lights go out...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

i am the eggman they are the eggman i am the walrus kookookachooo kookookachoo


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> nothing like taking a shower in the middle of the night and the lights go out...



Try showering during the day like the rest of us..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Try showering during the day like the rest of us..





Just do like I do and wait till Saturday.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope.  Well I take that back.  I hate trying to pee when it's lightning.
> 
> I will not answer this!    I will not answer this!!    I will not answer this!!!
> 
> This sucker came out of nowhere.



As said before....I will not answer this!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i am the eggman they are the eggman i am the walrus kookookachooo kookookachoo



boy,you aight


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope.  Well I take that back.  I hate trying to pee when it's lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> .



As long as you ain't peein on a tree you should be fine.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> boy,you aight



its a song idjit


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its a song idjit



oh now im the idjit.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i am the eggman they are the eggman i am the walrus kookookachooo kookookachoo




i dont even know what to say man.


OutFishHim said:


> Try showering during the day like the rest of us..



now theres a idea....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> oh now im the idjit.



i am he as u are me as u are he and we are all together


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont even know what to say man.
> 
> 
> now theres a idea....



its a song


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its a song



oh...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its a song



from where romper room,i mean i'm just sayin


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just do like I do and wait till Saturday.



Stinky Man!



chuckb7718 said:


> As said before....I will not answer this!



What's the matter Chucky-poo!



Sterlo58 said:


> As long as you ain't peein on a tree you should be fine.



Na-uh.....I heard one time a house was struck by lightning and killed a woman because she was peeing.



slip said:


> i dont even know what to say man.
> 
> 
> now theres a idea....



Ya think?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

dawgsfan2 said:


> from where romper room,i mean i'm just sayin



its the beatles


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't figure out where to jump in here


Let's try this....Hey Y'all!!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't figure out where to jump in here
> 
> 
> Let's try this....Hey Y'all!!!!



howdy jeff,how r you.hope that helps lol


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't figure out where to jump in here
> 
> 
> Let's try this....Hey Y'all!!!!



Hey Jeff!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I read it four times before it got deleted and still couldn't figure out what it was about.     


Maybe if I had removed all the *Edited to remove profanity* lines, it would've made sense.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> its the beatles



ok ok im an idjit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

Pirate!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I read it four times before it got deleted and still couldn't figure out what it was about.
> 
> 
> Maybe if I had removed all the *Edited to remove profanity* lines, it would've made sense.



Hey Bugsy!

Whatchu talkin' bout?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Stinky Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i heard the same thing but about a gator


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I read it four times before it got deleted and still couldn't figure out what it was about.
> 
> 
> Maybe if I had removed all the *Edited to remove profanity* lines, it would've made sense.



yeah i was .... lost


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Bugsy!
> 
> Whatchu talkin' bout?



Hey Sistawhofishes 

Some thread about messicans and walmart is about all I could figure.    

It didn't last very long.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pirate!



Whaaaaattttt?!?!?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

slip,
You ready for a road trip?

How old are you?Can you at least drive part way?

Im thinkin we whip that bear and wolfie you been wanting to see then ride some more.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Sistawhofishes
> 
> Some thread about messicans and walmart is about all I could figure.
> 
> It didn't last very long.



I missed it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Whaaaaattttt?!?!?



hey


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Sistawhofishes
> 
> Some thread about messicans and walmart is about all I could figure.
> 
> It didn't last very long.



Sure didn`t... 



OutFishHim said:


> Whaaaaattttt?!?!?





You know!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy jeff,how r you.hope that helps lol



Thank you...I was a little confuzzeled



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!



Helllloooo Let me know if the dryer breaks again...it's HOT out here


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> slip,
> You ready for a road trip?
> 
> How old are you?Can you at least drive part way?
> ...



ready as ill ever be.

as old as i need to be? yeah...ill drive.

lets git em!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure didn`t...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup genea killer


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey



Hey



Nicodemus said:


> Sure didn`t...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> Thank you...I was a little confuzzeled
> 
> 
> 
> Helllloooo Let me know if the dryer breaks again...it's HOT out here



No one ever fixed it for me.

Which reminds me.....I have a load to fold..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> ready as ill ever be.
> 
> as old as i need to be? yeah...ill drive.
> 
> lets git em!



Dont really matter how old,I can make you a Military ID here at work.What you want yo name to be on it?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you said you had worked it out in trade to have it repaired????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How you dryin'em


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thought you said you had worked it out in trade to have it repaired????



You don't listen very well you wicked man...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How you dryin'em



He's full of hot air


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How you dryin'em



I'm still using it......it just sounds like there's a shoe in it....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You don't listen very well you wicked man...



And you dont listen very well,Barnacle Bob.Just like at DOG when I said I noodled a catfish.

You told DNR and Butterfly I was noodlin Bass and got me in all kinda trouble


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm still using it......it just sounds like there's a shoe in it....



you know we have this thing called a sun....its pretty good at drying things for ya...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm still using it......it just sounds like there's a shoe in it....


 
Remember that glass slipper you lost??


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remember that glass slipper you lost??



I thought she was one of the other sisters in the fairy tale


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remember that glass slipper you lost??


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Yo Miguel,My boys get your A/C installed yet?

If not Ima light  afire under their Butts.

How you want me to charge off components?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> you know we have this thing called a sun....its pretty good at drying things for ya...



But that doesn't give them the softness and smell goodyness like the dryer.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

I just sent Wobbert-Woo  a text.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Back again!! What Ya'll folks up to this fine evening??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But that doesn't give them the softness and smell goodyness like the dryer.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

IBD new page new page


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548525






Nicodemus said:


> Take a gander at post #119.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5048950#post5048950


Sharpesblades is top notch 





OutFishHim said:


> Storming big time here!



Don't sent it here  Aint got anythin tarped yet  

So I'm gonna bore yall with some of my progress today... 
Got the wood off the trailer and piled neatly 



Then got the bolts out and pulled the boards off the trailer 


Now we're ready to start measurin and cuttin and framing for the coop   That'll be tomorrow evenings project


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But that doesn't give them the softness and smell goodyness like the dryer.


Thats why I have to work all this OT to pay for your light bill.....



turtlebug said:


> I just sent Wobbert-Woo  a text.


That was just........wrong.....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Back again!! What Ya'll folks up to this fine evening??


Mornin Mitch Can't tell ya, you'll have to find out for yourself, if you dare.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I just sent Wobbert-Woo  a text.





They could've just borrowed Tanner!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Back again!! What Ya'll folks up to this fine evening??



Hey Mitch! How you doing?



Seth carter said:


>



Hey Seth? What are you doing?


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sharpesblades is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!
dont kill yer self out in that heat though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I just sent Wobbert-Woo  a text.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I just sent Wobbert-Woo  a text.


I think he has about two more hours yet.......Maybe one??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Back again!! What Ya'll folks up to this fine evening??



Nuttin'


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome job Snowy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sharpesblades is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!!

Dannngggg!!! you been 'Bizzy'


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he has about two more hours yet.......Maybe one??



Good, then I got enough time to text

"She's touching me"

and 

"Dad, I gotta pee"


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> awesome!
> dont kill yer self out in that heat though.



Thanks! 

Naw, thats why I'm doin it in the evening.. within an hour or so of sunset, warm enough to work up a sweat, but not hawt enough to roast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yo Miguel,My boys get your A/C installed yet?
> 
> If not Ima light afire under their Butts.
> 
> How you want me to charge off components?


 
You're gonna have a visitor real soon...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Nite Yall,Im hungry and Waffle House in Cornelia has some new waitresses.

slip,wanna come along?Peaches and Cream still work there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he has about two more hours yet.......Maybe one??



Tell him to go ahead and have a Drink....they ain't even started good down there yet!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite Yall,Im hungry and Waffle House in Cornelia has some new waitresses.
> 
> slip,wanna come along?Peaches and Cream still work there


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna have a visitor real soon...



Send them Pappis way,I contracted it through him and gave him the money for labor.Thats why I need to have an account for the components.

Did they even leave them at your basement?My trailer and truck is empty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Send them Pappis way,I contracted it through him and gave him the money for labor.Thats why I need to have an account for the components.
> 
> Did they even leave them at your basement?My trailer and truck is empty


 
Too late.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


>



Doh,I didnt see T-Bug slip in here.Sorry WOW moms said you couldnt go with me when I went ridin.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Would anybody happen to have about 300' of 1"-2" bamboo, and about 300-400 palmetto fronds?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late.



Its never too late,call him and let him know what went on


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> So I'm gonna bore yall with some of my progress today...
> Got the wood off the trailer and piled neatly
> View attachment 536489
> View attachment 536490
> ...


A mobile chicken coop?? ........Hey Snowy!!



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Mitch Can't tell ya, you'll have to find out for yourself, if you dare.


Morning Doug!!.........mind you I only said morning for your benefit!!.....won't be long till bed time here!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch! How you doing?


Doing Well!! How about you!!



Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin'


You remember to turn the sprinklers off??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Its never too late,call him and let him know what went on


 
Nope, he's hooked up with a few of his friends he called in from Jersey for this job. I'm not stoppin anything.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Would anybody happen to have about 300' of 1"-2" bamboo, and about 300-400 palmetto fronds?



You fixin to start filming a show about a 3hr boat ride gone bad..




I do know where you can get the bamboo, but it a long ride from Washington co.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You fixin to start filming a show about a 3hr boat ride gone bad..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does he have to take all the rattlers that he'll find in that bamboo too?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he's hooked up with a few of his friends he called in from Jersey for this job. I'm not stoppin anything.



I aint never seen anything from Jersey I was scared of.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing Well!! How about you!!



I'm alright I guess!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I aint never seen anything from Jersey I was scared of.....


 
So you didn't hear about that 10 mile pile up on 85 in SC today huh?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yes I have! They run out to the curb and yell "Hey Cab!" Then this lil yeller car pulls up and takes em away



yep



Resica said:


> Like at Vicksburg!!!



why yall always wanna pik one ya won shoot when ya outnumber em nearly five to one you bound to win a few


and ya never said if we was gona use cornstalks this time



OlAlabama said:


> It's time.  You get a big - Wooof, Wooof



ats rite try to keep em strait olbamer



OutFishHim said:


> I be good how are you



lit up like the fourth of july




Seth carter said:


> anybody need any help



professional only



Resica said:


> Here's my Yankee cabin. COOL isn't it.BRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jus rite to push off the hill  



Nicodemus said:


> Just do like I do and wait till Saturday.



yep



DAWGsfan2 said:


> boy,you aight



has anyone ever accused him of bein close to rite



Seth carter said:


> its the beatles



broaden your horizons




Jeff C. said:


> Tell him to go ahead and have a Drink....they ain't even started good down there yet!!!




did I hear have a drink I think I will


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you didn't hear about that 10 mile pile up on 85 in SC today huh?



Yeah I heard about that


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You fixin to start filming a show about a 3hr boat ride gone bad..


 Almost, but not quite  I want to build a tiki bar next to the pond I plan to dig. I figured it would be a lot easier to build the bar than to dig a pond, so I'd start there. Then I have a cool, shady place to rest while digging the pond 





dougefresh said:


> I do know where you can get the bamboo, but it a long ride from Washington co.


Gee... now there's a surprise! This place is a real geographical oddity, it's at least an hour to anywhere


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he have to take all the rattlers that he'll find in that bamboo too?



This is up the road from us we'll have to cut it at night. I'm starting to think we don't have anymore rattlers at our place.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm alright I guess!



back to thefoots huh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> This is up the road from us we'll have to cut it at night. I'm starting to think we don't have anymore rattlers at our place.


 
Ohhhhh, you shouldn't oughta said that...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Almost, but not quite  I want to build a tiki bar next to the pond I plan to dig. I figured it would be a lot easier to build the bar than to dig a pond, so I'd start there. Then I have a cool, shady place to rest while digging the pond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan

Everywhere in Ga is an hour from anywhere in Ga..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good, then I got enough time to text
> 
> "She's touching me"
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he have to take all the rattlers that he'll find in that bamboo too?



I would have gladly taken them at the beginning of the month! I'll still take them


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Almost, but not quite  I want to build a tiki bar next to the pond I plan to dig. I figured it would be a lot easier to build the bar than to dig a pond, so I'd start there. Then I have a cool, shady place to rest while digging the pond



good thinkin


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> This is up the road from us we'll have to cut it at night. I'm starting to think we don't have anymore rattlers at our place.



now ya went and done it....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Awesome job Snowy!!!


Thanks Sista!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Dannngggg!!! you been 'Bizzy'


Naw, bout an hours worth of work, total  It sure was nice outside  


turtlebug said:


> Good, then I got enough time to text
> 
> "She's touching me"
> 
> ...


   

Hey HawtBugsySista 


Capt Quirk said:


> Would anybody happen to have about 300' of 1"-2" bamboo, and about 300-400 palmetto fronds?


Check craigslist, Capt. I've seen some on there


RUTTNBUCK said:


> A mobile chicken coop?? ........Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Morning Doug!!.........mind you I only said morning for your benefit!!.....won't be long till bed time here!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch 

Naw, just usin the lumber off the trailer  Trailers fixin to get parked behind the house, outta the way now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

Somebody hand me a full bottle of whiskey, take the top off, throw it away, and git in the clear. No ice, no chaser, just one doubleshot glass.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

somebody beer me I'm


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody hand me a full bottle of whiskey, take the top off, throw it away, and git in the clear. No ice, no chaser, just one doubleshot glass.



yessir thats the way to do it




wasn't there a BOLO last time ya said somethin to that effect


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody hand me a full bottle of whiskey, take the top off, throw it away, and git in the clear. No ice, no chaser, just one doubleshot glass.


Use a coffee mug, the handle makes it easier to hold on to later in the bottle


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Use a coffee mug, the handle makes it easier to hold on to later in the bottle



yep


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> good thinkin



Having a strong plan is essential


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow I need to breathe for a secound work has been wide open tonight.


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Use a coffee mug, the handle makes it easier to hold on to later in the bottle





Hankus said:


> yep



Couple of pros!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Use a coffee mug, the handle makes it easier to hold on to later in the bottle


 
I prefer a 3 liter camelbak, don't have to hold on to anything...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhhh, you shouldn't oughta said that...





slip said:


> now ya went and done it....



What? gawd...stompin off like Slip does



Ifin its about my buddy HT ya'll know he doesn't have time to go back and read all this nonsence.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> Couple of pros!!



When your older siblings are bartenders, you learn lots of neat stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yessir thats the way to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What`s a BOLO?  



Capt Quirk said:


> Use a coffee mug, the handle makes it easier to hold on to later in the bottle





Nope, I want a doubleshot  glass. I ain`t gonna drop it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody hand me a full bottle of whiskey, take the top off, throw it away, and git in the clear. No ice, no chaser, just one doubleshot glass.


Hey Nick 

Everythin ok? 


deerehauler said:


> Wow I need to breathe for a secound work has been wide open tonight.


Hey DJ!  adorable ava 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I prefer a 3 liter camelbak, don't have to hold on to anything...


Ahhh I knew there was a reason I held onto ours 

Hi Bro!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s a BOLO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be
On the
Look
Out


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow I need to breathe for a secound work has been wide open tonight.


What up DJ


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, I want a doubleshot  glass. I ain`t gonna drop it.


 Have to pry it out of your cold, dead fingers... or something along those lines?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick
> 
> Everythin ok?
> 
> ...



Hello and thanks Oh and me or him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Be
> On the
> Look
> Out


 
It's also one of these...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ



Hey doug you get them under control there this mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hello and thanks Oh and me or him


 two peas in a pod...  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's also one of these...



 that too!! 

A friend had one made outta a recolver cylinder, it was purty cool


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> two peas in a pod...
> 
> 
> that too!!
> ...



way to go with the safe answer


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey doug you get them under control there this mornin



Thats a never ending battle, but I think I came up with a way not to miss any time or money..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats a never ending battle, but I think I came up with a way not to miss any time or money..



Well thats what matters make it work for yourself!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> For Miguel Cervantes........Got this in an email yesterday!!
> View attachment 536495



That sign is great wonder if he got a bunch of calls


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> way to go with the safe answer


No one ever accused me of bein a dummy  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> For Miguel Cervantes........Got this in an email yesterday!!
> View attachment 536495


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For Miguel Cervantes........Got this in an email yesterday!!
> View attachment 536495



Just called that number and some dude answered. He asked me what I was wearing









I went ahead a told him anyway..


----------



## Swede (Jun 22, 2010)

High


I was was workin on my motorcycle earlier. Didn't go as planned


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just called that number and some dude answered. He asked me what I was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Swede said:


> High
> 
> 
> I was was workin on my motorcycle earlier. Didn't go as planned



Before or after


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just called that number and some dude answered. He asked me what I was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, tell a stranger, but not me?   I'm tellin on you!!! 


Swede said:


> High
> 
> 
> I was was workin on my motorcycle earlier. Didn't go as planned


Hey Swede 

Not go well, huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Before or after


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well thats what matters make it work for yourself!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly a few!!



dougefresh said:


> Just called that number and some dude answered. He asked me what I was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Swede said:


> High
> 
> 
> I was was workin on my motorcycle earlier. Didn't go as planned


Whasup Swede!!.........Is that the motorcycle you posted a link to on craigslist??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I see, tell a stranger, but not me?   I'm tellin on you!!!
> 
> Hey Swede
> 
> Not go well, huh?


It was the way he askedBut thanks for the


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For Miguel Cervantes........Got this in an email yesterday!!
> View attachment 536495



  


BTW Rutt....I did leave the sprinkler on. The Wife told me about it approx. 1 1/2 hrs. after she got home


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It was the way he askedBut thanks for the



 meanie


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

Swede said:


> High
> 
> 
> I was was workin on my motorcycle earlier. Didn't go as planned



You ran out of beer while working on it didnt you


----------



## Swede (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Before or after


 During



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Swede
> 
> Not go well, huh?



IT is as before



SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## Swede (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You ran out of beer while working on it didnt you



That weren't the problem.  Did have a few extra pieces left over though


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW Rutt....I did leave the sprinkler on. The Wife told me about it approx. 1 1/2 hrs. after she got home


You turned it off yet??.......I used to do that all the time, back when I cared about the Lawn!!........Now I just wish it would go away so I didn't have to cut it anymore!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

Swede said:


> That weren't the problem.  Did have a few extra pieces left over though



Gotta hate when that happens guess you just E.O.'d them out of that section then


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Swede said:


> High
> 
> 
> I was was workin on my motorcycle earlier. Didn't go as planned


I hate it when that happens


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You turned it off yet??.......I used to do that all the time, back when I cared about the Lawn!!........Now I just wish it would go away so I didn't have to cut it anymore!!



Do what I do ROUNDUP the whole yard, its cheaper in the long run..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Swede said:


> During
> 
> 
> 
> IT is as before











RUTTNBUCK said:


> You turned it off yet??.......I used to do that all the time, back when I cared about the Lawn!!........Now I just wish it would go away so I didn't have to cut it anymore!!




Yeah...and then my wife just asked me about 20 mins. ago..."is there a sprinkler running". I had to go out and look AGAIN

I'm startin' to lean in that direction


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...and then my wife just asked me about 20 mins. ago..."is there a sprinkler running". I had to go out and look AGAIN
> 
> I'm startin' to lean in that direction


I don't do squat to ours... the bare spots seem to fill themselves in, and it looks purty good if it stays cut every couple weeks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You turned it off yet??.......I used to do that all the time, back when I cared about the Lawn!!........Now I just wish it would go away so I didn't have to cut it anymore!!


 
I can make that happen!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Do what I do ROUNDUP the whole yard, its cheaper in the long run..





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...and then my wife just asked me about 20 mins. ago..."is there a sprinkler running". I had to go out and look AGAIN
> 
> I'm startin' to lean in that direction


Had a Bossman tell me years ago he was going to pave his yard over, and paint it green!!.......Methinks he was a wise man!!

Alright folks got to do a little surfing ,and check on a few other things!!........Ya'll have a good night!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had a Bossman tell me years ago he was going to pave his yard over, and paint it green!!.......Methinks he was a wise man!!
> 
> Alright folks got to do a little surfing ,and check on a few other things!!........Ya'll have a good night!!


Have a good one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can make that happen!!



and even make it look oh so purty too


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had a Bossman tell me years ago he was going to pave his yard over, and paint it green!!.......Methinks he was a wise man!!
> 
> Alright folks got to do a little surfing ,and check on a few other things!!........Ya'll have a good night!!



Na keeps threatening me with that 

Night Mitch!  Oh... and  for my TagSista too!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> and even make it look oh so purty too


 
Only if you like brown....

I have a special cocktail I can mix and when you wake up the next morning, no more grass cutting...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had a Bossman tell me years ago he was going to pave his yard over, and paint it green!!.......Methinks he was a wise man!!
> 
> Alright folks got to do a little surfing ,and check on a few other things!!........Ya'll have a good night!!



All right Rutt...have a good'un. Good Nite!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can make that happen!!


You need to go check out post 660!!.... Night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you like brown....
> 
> I have a special cocktail I can mix and when you wake up the next morning, no more grass cutting...



Then ya gotta sweep it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you like brown....
> 
> I have a special cocktail I can mix and when you wake up the next morning, no more grass cutting...



Oh  

I need dat, for under the deck, and the dog pen area... it looks like a jungle out back right now


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had a Bossman tell me years ago he was going to pave his yard over, and paint it green!!.......Methinks he was a wise man!!


That's a good idea.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good grief glad tonight is over. Naw, hows you folkz doing?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had a Bossman tell me years ago he was going to pave his yard over, and paint it green!!.......Methinks he was a wise man!!
> 
> Alright folks got to do a little surfing ,and check on a few other things!!........Ya'll have a good night!!



night


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good grief glad tonight is over. Naw, hows you folkz doing?



Hey Craig!  Terrific here, how are you doin?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good grief glad tonight is over. Naw, hows you folkz doing?



sounds like you had a day like my night is so far


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you like brown....
> 
> I have a special cocktail I can mix and when you wake up the next morning, no more grass cutting...


Roundup and a little gramoxone


hogtrap44 said:


> Good grief glad tonight is over. Naw, hows you folkz doing?


What up HT


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig!  Terrific here, how are you doin?


Great to be back at my dweling to rest an eat. Hows progress with you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Roundup and a little gramoxon


 
I don't apply just a gram of anything....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> sounds like you had a day like my night is so far


Mabe, dadgum props and their intricate workings.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Roundup and a little gramoxone



you know what kills grass good and dead? when mom cleans out the garage and finds a bottle of "grape kool aid"
and pours it out on the lawn...

but that bottle of "grape kool aid" isnt kool aid....ohhhh no its used motor oil.

been over a year now....still just a black spot.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Roundup and a little gramoxone
> What up HT


Hey Doug, great sig line. Sounds familiar to me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Great to be back at my dweling to rest an eat. Hows progress with you?



Glad to hear it  whats on the menu for the night? 

Progress is movin right along!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

slip said:


> you know what kills grass good and dead? when mom cleans out the garage and finds a bottle of "grape kool aid"
> and pours it out on the lawn...
> 
> but that bottle of "grape kool aid" isnt kool aid....ohhhh no its used motor oil.
> ...



oops 

Never had that stop grass from growin at our old house, even though we WANTED to kill it


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mabe, dadgum props and their intricate workings.



yep I would have no clue  working on them


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good grief glad tonight is over. Naw, hows you folkz doing?



Howdy HT!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear it  whats on the menu for the night?
> 
> Progress is movin right along!!


Smoked herring, ham, pickles, rye bread an bologna,.....and a twinkie.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy HT!!!!


Hey Jeff. Hope your day was good. Ize baked.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Smoked herring, ham, pickles, rye bread an bologna,.....and a twinkie.



can't forget da twinkie


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yep I would have no clue  working on them


Not too bad till the brain box for the gearing and imput goes t/u.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> can't forget da twinkie


Yup,....love'um.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Not too bad till the brain box for the gearing and imput goes t/u.


    now, yanno, HT, diet coke thru the nose don't feel so good 


hogtrap44 said:


> Yup,....love'um.



Never been fond of em myself... brownies on the other hand....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff. Hope your day was good. Ize baked.



Thanks....Chillax fer a bit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> now, yanno, HT, diet coke thru the nose don't feel so good
> 
> 
> Never been fond of em myself... brownies on the other hand....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Opps, sorry bout that.


SnowHunter said:


> now, yanno, HT, diet coke thru the nose don't feel so good
> 
> 
> Never been fond of em myself... brownies on the other hand....


I loves all kinds of brownies. I pig out on them specally on the hollidays.



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....Chillax fer a bit!!!


Yes sir i am doing that as we speak. To the tune of blueberrys on chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Opps, sorry bout that.I loves all kinds of brownies. I pig out on them specally on the hollidays.
> 
> Yes sir i am doing that as we speak. To the tune of blueberrys on chocolate ice cream.



That's it...headin to da fridge


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

only half way thru the night and I am ready to go home


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2010)

ha....now thats funny.


im growing the base ingredient of tequila in my yard and didnt even know it.

blue agave (what i always call it) / tequila agave (same plant)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agave_tequilana


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's it...headin to da fridge


 Yep, i knew i would coax ya into a snack.  



deerehauler said:


> only half way thru the night and I am ready to go home


Yeppers, on the flip side is R an R, a full belly and a pillow.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, i knew i would coax ya into a snack.
> 
> Yeppers, on the flip side is R an R, a full belly and a pillow.



Speakin of a full belly I sure need to get me a bite of something


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 23, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Speakin of a full belly I sure need to get me a bite of something


Looks like a happy time with Trey in that pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> only half way thru the night and I am ready to go home



Danggg..hate fer ya!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> ha....now thats funny.
> 
> 
> im growing the base ingredient of tequila in my yard and didnt even know it.
> ...



They're real slow growing aren't they??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Looks like a happy time with Trey in that pic.



Yep and I had a real fuly belly that night


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Danggg..hate fer ya!!



I dont think we was this busy last summer but we are nonstop this sumer and its only just begun


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 23, 2010)

Well fellers, i am just thru; flat out thru. My awake time has been punched. Ya'll have a good an safe nite/day soon.
 The Yak sack in calling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Nite HT!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> They're real slow growing aren't they??



very slow. and very picky about _everything_.



when you came over, at the 4 way there was that house with the 2 giant ones infront of the drive way...if ya remember them. something like 12 years old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah...I seem to remember something 'Sticky looking' around there somewhere


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I seem to remember something 'Sticky looking' around there somewhere



he's got a green house full of em....i should know...was working in there for 2 days...


i put "band aid" in bidness!



alright folks imma call it a night. take care.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> ha....now thats funny.
> 
> 
> im growing the base ingredient of tequila in my yard and didnt even know it.
> ...


Let us know when ya start gettin ready to harvest  



hogtrap44 said:


> Well fellers, i am just thru; flat out thru. My awake time has been punched. Ya'll have a good an safe nite/day soon.
> The Yak sack in calling.


Night HT Have a goodun 


slip said:


> he's got a green house full of em....i should know...was working in there for 2 days...
> 
> 
> i put "band aid" in bidness!
> ...


Night Slip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> he's got a green house full of em....i should know...was working in there for 2 days...
> 
> 
> i put "band aid" in bidness!
> ...



  

Alright Nite slipster!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

got hawngry all the sudden
all better now.


alright...back to the bat cave....



Yara...i see you down there.. sorry about today.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> got hawngry all the sudden
> all better now.
> 
> 
> ...




bat cave  

night, again, slip


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well fellers, i am just thru; flat out thru. My awake time has been punched. Ya'll have a good an safe nite/day soon.
> The Yak sack in calling.





slip said:


> he's got a green house full of em....i should know...was working in there for 2 days...
> 
> 
> i put "band aid" in bidness!
> ...




Night you 2!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oops
> 
> Never had that stop grass from growin at our old house, even though we WANTED to kill it


Diesel fuel works.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

OOOOO what a night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

WAKE UP! OK...I'm going back to bed now!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Coffee....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Diesel fuel works.



so does 2 cycle gas


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



guess not... might as well stay up and run some errands before it gets hawt


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

howdy kaintuck get that coffee yet


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

auhite then I gots to feed up and goto work yall holder down here til I get back


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy kaintuck get that coffee yet



Mornin' Hankus.... yep on my second cup...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> guess not... might as well stay up and run some errands before it gets hawt



What the heck you doing up some late any way?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Hankus.... yep on my second cup...



You better catch up,I done had my coffee limit and am on my second coke already


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What the heck you doing up some late any way?



Well.. instead of takin the no ac F150 to the dump in the middle of the afternoon... easier to go in the AM, before we'll swelter, get some errands run, and then come back and crash for the day


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Resica said:


> Here's my Yankee cabin. COOL isn't it.BRRRRRRRRRRRR.



Awesome! Token Yankee - NO. Yankee builder!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well.. instead of takin the no ac F150 to the dump in the middle of the afternoon... easier to go in the AM, before we'll swelter, get some errands run, and then come back and crash for the day



Got ya...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?



What?????????????????????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What?????????????????????



anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?



Until you posted it I did not know......What did he do


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?



I got some ideas of who to ask


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?


nope 


jmfauver said:


> Got ya...



Yup... its da spare vehicle


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Until you posted it I did not know......What did he do



I dont know, thats why im asking!  Hello, McFly, anyone home this morning????


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont know, thats why im asking!  Hello, McFly, anyone home this morning????



Don't start  ain't you got some BBQ sauce to make or some hot sauce to taste test


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't start  ain't you got some BBQ sauce to make or some hot sauce to taste test



im glad you reminded me... i have to make a couple gallons for Jeff C.  Wonder if he wants my new spicy version??


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> As usual, the folks on this thread are straight nuts!!!



TANKS  



turtlebug said:


> I wish you'd quit throwing those pics around and making me want to actually visit NOGRITSLAND.



NOGRITSLAND


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> anyone home this morning????



Lil ol me.  Count?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a quick drive by 

Got a busy one today. Catch yall a little later


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Lil ol me.  Count?



Yessir, everyone around here counts!  

Some can just count higher than others...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yessir, everyone around here counts!
> 
> Some can just count higher than others...



Thanks Boss.  
Might be old, but I'm slow.  
Might be slow, but I still go.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Good Morning!  Chocolate Chip Pancakes anyone?



BBQBOSS said:


> im glad you reminded me... i have to make a couple gallons for Jeff C.  Wonder if he wants my new spicy version??



Is Jeffy C coming to Woodstock?!?!?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> anyone know why ol Pappi/wickedjester got banded?



Butterfly called and said she couldn't get on either.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey friends!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey friends!



howdy strych,what sup ya'll


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey friends!



Hello my favorite Chicken Fanger.  My grass needs cutting again.....



DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy strych,what sup ya'll



Good morning!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello my favorite Chicken Fanger.  My grass needs cutting again.....
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!



well,good mornin miss mam.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!  Chocolate Chip Pancakes anyone?:


----------



## Swede (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey!! It's HUMPDAY


Anyone up for the chicken dance??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!  Chocolate Chip Pancakes anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jeffy C coming to Woodstock?!?!?!?



Naw... going by his place this weekend. 



OutFishHim said:


> Butterfly called and said she couldn't get on either.



Dont know who dat is. 



Strych9 said:


> hey friends!



Hey Joshypoo.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Swede said:


> Anyone up for the chicken dance??



If this dog ul git off my lap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Mernin!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Bout time!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hey!! It's HUMPDAY
> 
> 
> Anyone up for the chicken dance??



 



OlAlabama said:


> If this dog ul git off my lap.



Uuuuuhhhhh, nope, don't think that'd help ya do it..........


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



mornin keebs,how you b


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuuhhhhh, nope, don't think that'd help ya do it..........



uh, lemesee.................. Nope!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


>







Swede said:


> Hey!! It's HUMPDAY
> 
> 
> Anyone up for the chicken dance??



Sounds like I need to check my email!



BBQBOSS said:


> Naw... going by his place this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know who dat is.



Dang it!

Butterfly is Sharon, Pappi's wife.



Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Morning Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> mornin keebs,how you b


Can't complain............. much............ ask me later.......... 



OlAlabama said:


> uh, lemesee.................. Nope!


 



OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like I need to check my email!
> 
> Morning Sista!



Tell Zman to step OUT of the room!!!!!!! 
Mornin Sista!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tell Zman to step OUT of the room!!!!!!!
> Mornin Sista!



That was good advice!  Thanks!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That was good advice!  Thanks!



 Just thinkin 'bout my young'un.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin



Hey bigboy, howudoin?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey bigboy, howudoin?



  Real good Keeeeeebs   How yall??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Real good Keeeeeebs   How yall??



 Good, good........ 
How's your grandad doin?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!  Chocolate Chip Pancakes anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jeffy C coming to Woodstock?!?!?!?



With a vanilla chi please????? 

Mornin ya'll......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin



You need to tell everyone the good news... so they will stop bugging me!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Yara, how was your trip? We seen pics of the carnage


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> With a vanilla chi please?????
> 
> Mornin ya'll......


Mernin 



BBQBOSS said:


> You need to tell everyone the good news... so they will stop bugging me!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 23, 2010)

Morning happy folkz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Moanin' Folks!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!!


Hey Jeff!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning happy folkz!


Hiya HT! 



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!!



 late night agin, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im glad you reminded me... i have to make a couple gallons for Jeff C.  Wonder if he wants my new spicy version??




Prolly better stick to the reglar version.



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!  Chocolate Chip Pancakes anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Jeffy C coming to Woodstock?!?!?!?




You temptin'me


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Yara, how was your trip? We seen pics of the carnage



You know better than to believe everything you see, dontcha


Keebs said:


> Mernin


Mornin Keebs...


hogtrap44 said:


> Morning happy folkz!


Mornin...


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!!


Mornin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff!




Mornin Sir!!!!




Keebs said:


> Hiya HT!
> 
> 
> 
> late night agin, huh?



Yes Ma'am....Caught some kind of 'second wind' last nite fer a bit


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You know better than to believe everything you see, dontcha



You don't mean Miguel would tell a fib, do ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Mornin Ms. Yara!!! Well...what do you think so far


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You don't mean Miguel would tell a fib, do ya?


Can ya really trust a man that changes his name more than I change my mind????



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ms. Yara!!! Well...what do you think so far



I'm in LOVE!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 23, 2010)

Best of day to ya Keebs. 


Keebs said:


> Hiya HT!
> 
> 
> 
> late night agin, huh?





YaraG. said:


> You know better than to believe everything you see, dontcha
> 
> Mornin Keebs...
> 
> ...


Hey Yara.



Capt Quirk said:


> You don't mean Miguel would tell a fib, do ya?


What up CQ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am....Caught some kind of 'second wind' last nite fer a bit


But ya still didn't get any grass cut! 



YaraG. said:


> I'm in LOVE!!!!



Troy got you the redneck personal a/c didn't he!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Mornin Tiiimmmaaayyyy!!!!!

Oh Snap, almost forgot, got a text from Wobert & Bubbette last night, he said to tell the peeps "HI", so "HI" from Wobert!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But ya still didn't get any grass cut!
> 
> 
> 
> Troy got you the redneck personal a/c didn't he!



No....believe it or not...it's not growing too bad right now. We haven't had any rain in a while, if we don't get some soon I won't have to cut it...it'll be burnt up


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm in LOVE!!!!



ehhhh... It'll wear off....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Best of day to ya Keebs.
> 
> Hey Yara.
> 
> What up CQ?


Heya babe....


Keebs said:


> But ya still didn't get any grass cut!
> 
> 
> 
> Troy got you the redneck personal a/c didn't he!


Nah.... it's not as bad as it was being made out. It's not that hot and the beauty Savannah is filled with, has me mezzzzmorized. The mugginess is kinda hard to breath through, only cause I have a little cold. We are gonna gho grab some coffee.... ya'll have a great afternoon. Oh btw... Coozie is on another thread....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You don't mean Miguel would tell a fib, do ya?




Mornin' Capt. KirK!!!



YaraG. said:


> Can ya really trust a man that changes his name more than I change my mind????
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in LOVE!!!!




WITH???



Keebs said:


> Mornin Tiiimmmaaayyyy!!!!!
> 
> Oh Snap, almost forgot, got a text from Wobert & Bubbette last night, he said to tell the peeps "HI", so "HI" from Wobert!!!!!!!!



Where's Kentucky...I did'nt see him. Tell Bama Hi for me



BBQBOSS said:


> ehhhh... It'll wear off....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya'll have a gooden. Gotta scatter like anti-matter.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Capt. KirK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Savannah....


----------



## Resica (Jun 23, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Awesome! Token Yankee - NO. Yankee builder!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'll have a gooden. Gotta scatter like anti-matter.



Later Bud!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> With Savannah....



Yeah...a lot like New Orleans...where I grew up

It's Purty!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

My hair is in a scrunchie ok we are off.... those of you who have my number and FB.... look out!
like a kid in a candy store.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My hair is in a scrunchie ok we are off.... those of you who have my number and FB.... look out!
> like a kid in a candy store.......



Y'all have FUN!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin.



What up slip


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> With a vanilla chi please?????
> 
> Mornin ya'll......



come back to Woodstock then..



BBQBOSS said:


> You need to tell everyone the good news... so they will stop bugging me!







Jeff C. said:


> You temptin'me



Is it working?



YaraG. said:


> Heya babe....
> 
> Nah.... it's not as bad as it was being made out. It's not that hot and the beauty Savannah is filled with, has me mezzzzmorized. The mugginess is kinda hard to breath through, only cause I have a little cold. We are gonna gho grab some coffee.... ya'll have a great afternoon. Oh btw... Coozie is on another thread....



No, the hard to breath has nothing to do with your cold.  Just wait until August..



YaraG. said:


> My hair is in a scrunchie ok we are off.... those of you who have my number and FB.... look out!
> like a kid in a candy store.......



I told you!!!  And it won't come down until November.  Go ahead and buy a bunch of hair clips!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

my sister wants a pet rabbit but we dont need another pet so i told her  if she got a rabbit ide get it and cook it and eat it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my sister wants a pet rabbit but we dont need another pet so i told her  if she got a rabbit ide get it and cook it and eat it



Don't be mean to your sister Seth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> come back to Woodstock then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schocolate Chip Pancakes, Glass Pumps, Cement Ponds....and a Rita or two to boot...what do you think


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Schocolate Chip Pancakes, Glass Pumps, Cement Ponds....and a Rita or two to boot...what do you think



And all you have to do is cut my grass and fix my dryer!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my sister wants a pet rabbit but we dont need another pet so i told her  if she got a rabbit ide get it and cook it and eat it



rabbits are a pain in the


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And all you have to do is cut my grass and fix my dryer!



From the movie Dances With Wolves- Wind In His Hair:"Good Trade"


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't be mean to your sister Seth.



y not she is the devil


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey hey hey...I'm awake again and boy is it hot outside.   I just cut down a few stalks of bamboo.  Anyone need any 20 foot cane poles to fish with?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 23, 2010)

HHHHEEEEEYYYYY!!!  Whatchall doin in here?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey hey hey...I'm awake again and boy is it hot outside.   I just cut down a few stalks of bamboo.  Anyone need any 20 foot cane poles to fish with?



shure


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> HHHHEEEEEYYYYY!!!  Whatchall doin in here?



drivlin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

getting ready to go to work!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> From the movie Dances With Wolves- Wind In His Hair:"Good Trade"





C'mon, I'll make lunch too!



Seth carter said:


> y not she is the devil



Hmmmm.........



boneboy96 said:


> hey hey hey...I'm awake again and boy is it hot outside.   I just cut down a few stalks of bamboo.  Anyone need any 20 foot cane poles to fish with?



Hey Bob!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good, good........
> How's your grandad doin?



Grandpa is great   I just talked to him yesterday and his biggest problem is that the heat is workin his garden over and he's gettin more corn than he knows what to do with 



BBQBOSS said:


> You need to tell everyone the good news... so they will stop bugging me!











It's gonna be 6-8 weeks though


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> HHHHEEEEEYYYYY!!!  Whatchall doin in here?



Hey Jamie!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> C'mon, I'll make lunch too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> C'mon, I'll make lunch too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Heather!      Would you like a 20 foot pole my dear?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Heather!      Would you like a 20 foot pole my dear?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Grandpa is great   I just talked to him yesterday and his biggest problem is that the heat is workin his garden over and he's gettin more corn than he knows what to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're getting a tree cut down in a few weeks?



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Heather!      Would you like a 20 foot pole my dear?



Bob......sure, but what am I going to do with a 20 foot pole?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You're getting a tree cut down in a few weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Bob......sure, but what am I going to do with a 20 foot pole?



call me...I'll fill ya in on what to do with it!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Bob......sure, but what am I going to do with a 20 foot pole?



Not touch it with it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

gotta run...later folks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You're getting a tree cut down in a few weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Bob......sure, but what am I going to do with a 20 foot pole?



Looks like a picture of STUMPS to me.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Hogtrap, doing good, getting ready to be better  How you?
Hey Jeff, trust me... Capt QUirk is more fitting 
Seth, how thick is that bamboo, and how much do you have?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> call me...I'll fill ya in on what to do with it!



Umm......



Tuffdawg said:


> Not touch it with it.







BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like a picture of STUMPS to me.



Oh awesome Lee!  


I thought he was going to say he was getting a vasectomy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey hey hey...I'm awake again and boy is it hot outside.   I just cut down a few stalks of bamboo.  Anyone need any 20 foot cane poles to fish with?



Mornin' Bob!!!....Capt. Kir....uh Quirk was lookin for some... for his Tiki Bar


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

Dear god...............

Some people dont deserve to do remakes of classics. Geeeezzzzzz you wanna hear something butchered listen to this garbage...........

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrPWr6vp_90&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FrPWr6vp_90&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin.


Hey Moppette! 



jsullivan03 said:


> HHHHEEEEEYYYYY!!!  Whatchall doin in here?


Sullie, don't look now, but it looks like your avatar is trying to make a run for it............ 



bigox911 said:


> Grandpa is great   I just talked to him yesterday and his biggest problem is that the heat is workin his garden over and he's gettin more corn than he knows what to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was closer to him, I'd give him a hand with all of it! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like a picture of STUMPS to me.



 so he's gonna be stumped for 6 - 8 more weeks??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wish I was closer to him, I'd give him a hand with all of it!



I'm going to self moderate here....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Moppette!
> 
> 
> Sullie, don't look now, but it looks like your avatar is trying to make a run for it............
> ...




Ok so Kebo dont get it yet.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Umm......


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like a picture of STUMPS to me.







OutFishHim said:


> Umm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 How in the world is that good news


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> HHHHEEEEEYYYYY!!!  Whatchall doin in here?



Sullliiiii....what's up/down!!



OutFishHim said:


> C'mon, I'll make lunch too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dangggg girl



bigox911 said:


> Grandpa is great   I just talked to him yesterday and his biggest problem is that the heat is workin his garden over and he's gettin more corn than he knows what to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Tuffdawg said:


> Not touch it with it.







boneboy96 said:


> gotta run...later folks!



Later Bro..have a good one



Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Hogtrap, doing good, getting ready to be better  How you?
> Hey Jeff, trust me... Capt QUirk is more fitting
> Seth, how thick is that bamboo, and how much do you have?



Well....I just figgered you might 'BEAM UP' ery now and then


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....I just figgered you might 'BEAM UP' ery now and then



Been known to do that too


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok so Kebo dont get it yet.







Seth carter said:


>



Should I call him just to see what he'll say?



bigox911 said:


> How in the world is that good news



I'm sure several will let you borrow their children for a week.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Yo, SETH! How thick is that bamboo, and how much do you have?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok so Kebo dont get it yet.



I want one


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure several will let you borrow their children for a week.



Nobody will let me borrow their kids anymore. The wife keeps telling everybody how I use the cute little kids as bait for Hooters Waitresses  It worked great with my boys... until they outgrew the cute stage...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Been known to do that too



Then we were both right


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nobody will let me borrow their kids anymore. The wife keeps telling everybody how I use the cute little kids as bait for Hooters Waitresses  It worked great with my boys... until they outgrew the cute stage...



Puppies work too.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Puppies work too.



You haven't met my puppy. Only Attila the Hun would think he was cute


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nobody will let me borrow their kids anymore. The wife keeps telling everybody how I use the cute little kids as bait for Hooters Waitresses  It worked great with my boys... until they outgrew the cute stage...



Taking another pretty woman in a hooters tends to attract the waitresses as well. Just sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Puppies work too.



I took my 22 yr. old puppy with me in there last week, they was all over Him

What a distraction while you are tryin' to eat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Where's that Kebodelicious.....Or however y'all say it???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2010)

Pool is calling.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Pool is calling.............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Should I call him just to see what he'll say?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure several will let you borrow their children for a week.



yea


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Well...I got two choices: Get on the tractor and cut the pasture....OR....get on the lawnmower and cut the lawn...this is tough

Shoulda went and cut OFH's and fixed the dryer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Taking another pretty woman in a hooters tends to attract the waitresses as well. Just sayin.



sooooo.... you take pretty women to Hooters?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Quackkkkk!!!!....talk to me Bro...nobody else will, whilst I struggle with these impotent decisions


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> sooooo.... you take pretty women to Hooters?



BOSS....you gonna be alone when you come thru on SAT.???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's that Kebodelicious.....Or however y'all say it???


I wuz grabbin some lunch........... 



OutFishHim said:


> Pool is calling.............





Jeff C. said:


>



ditto that! 



Jeff C. said:


> Well...I got two choices: Get on the tractor and cut the pasture....OR....get on the lawnmower and cut the lawn...this is tough
> 
> Shoulda went and cut OFH's and fixed the dryer


At least the scenery would have been better! 



Jeff C. said:


> Quackkkkk!!!!....talk to me Bro...nobody else will, whilst I struggle with these impotent decisions


WHAT kind of decisions???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Afternoon peeps!! What have we got going on in here......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon peeps!! What have we got going on in here......



Well , poles, hooters girls and grass cuttin.Sounds like we have some potential


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BOSS....you gonna be alone when you come thru on SAT.???




Naw, i will have the family (wife and two youngens) with me.  Also, I will be coming through there Friday on the way down and Sunday on the way back.  Which is best for you and will i need my truck?  We typically travel in the pathfinder but i can pull my utility trailer if i need to.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Check your email sista............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



....need some salt for yer popcorn


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

jus a drive by on my lunch


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Check your email sista............



I did!!!  Thank you!!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....need some salt for yer popcorn



Sure! You got some... I done licked all mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wuz grabbin some lunch...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 on the scenery

I M-P O-T E N T....I ain't all that 'EXCITED' about it





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon peeps!! What have we got going on in here......



At least you on the right time schedule today Howdy!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



I know what I'm brangin' you next time I'm down there



Tuffdawg said:


> Well , poles, hooters girls and grass cuttin.Sounds like we have some potential







BBQBOSS said:


> Naw, i will have the family (wife and two youngens) with me.  Also, I will be coming through there Friday on the way down and Sunday on the way back.  Which is best for you and will i need my truck?  We typically travel in the pathfinder but i can pull my utility trailer if i need to.




 Oooooh Fri.... thanks for the reminder. Hate to see ya pull a trailer, is the truck comfy for all???

I'm studyin somethin...what time???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus a drive by on my lunch



Afternoon Hankus!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sure! You got some... I done licked all mine.



Got some butter too......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what I'm brangin' you next time I'm down there







bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Got some butter too......



Lots of it... I like butter too. But I don't lick it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Alrighty folks......back to work!!! Holler at y'all tonite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Alrighty folks......back to work!!! Holler at y'all tonite.



Later!!!

Yep..me too!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Alrighty folks......back to work!!! Holler at y'all tonite.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Where is Seth? Somebody slap that boy and tell him to stop ignoring me! I'd like to find out more about this bamboo he has!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

what ya  kaintuck fer some folks gotta work


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Where is Seth? Somebody slap that boy and tell him to stop ignoring me! I'd like to find out more about this bamboo he has!



sleepin or fishin I bet


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Hankus!!!



 back at ya jeff


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Too hot outside for him to be fishing, he must be sleeping


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

3peat this calls fer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Too hot outside for him to be fishing, he must be sleeping



that or his learnin has regressed to the point that he aint able to type


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that or his learnin has regressed to the point that he aint able to type


That hasn't seemed to stop him yet


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> That hasn't seemed to stop him yet



said type not spell


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on the scenery
> 
> I M-P O-T E N T....I ain't all that 'EXCITED' about it
> 
> ...



Well if we cant do it this weekend maybe we can set up another Saturday and i will just cruise on down that way in the truck.  Not a big deal. How about that?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

auhite I'm back to work yall dont let Tuff  me too much


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

see yall in the next edition


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Have fun Hankus.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> auhite I'm back to work yall dont let Tuff  me too much



You know you like it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

You're just a bully there Tuffy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You're just a bully there Tuffy


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Too hot outside to be fishing


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


>



Well, for Seth anyways


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Capt. Q...refer back to post # 826.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey hey hey...I'm awake again and boy is it hot outside.   I just cut down a few stalks of bamboo.  Anyone need any 20 foot cane poles to fish with?



Oh... so Seth doesn't have any bamboo? He was close enough to go get it from. You on the other hand, are just in the wrong side of the state


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Oh... so Seth doesn't have any bamboo? He was close enough to go get it from. You on the other hand, are just in the wrong side of the state



Yeah, that and the bamboo is growing wild by the side of the road.   Maybe if you are closer to Keebs, there's a bit of bamboo growing by the "no fishing" bridge!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

whats sup, you buncha freaks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, that and the bamboo is growing wild by the side of the road.   Maybe if you are closer to Keebs, there's a bit of bamboo growing by the fishing bridge!



I'm south of Quack... way out there!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

wowsers...in the swamps I see!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats sup, you buncha freaks



Wazzupppp Dawg?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzupppp Dawg?



what you say player,you keepin'em in line


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, that and the bamboo is growing wild by the side of the road.   Maybe if you are closer to Keebs, there's a bit of bamboo growing by the "no fishing" bridge!


He's right about an hour and a half north/east of me, surely there is bamboo on that side of the state??? 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats sup, you buncha freaks



Hey you DAWG you!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's right about an hour and a half north/east of me, surely there is bamboo on that side of the state???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you DAWG you!



howdy keebs,you workin hard for the money girl?.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's right about an hour and a half north/east of me, surely there is bamboo on that side of the state???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you DAWG you!



stawkstawkstawk


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stawkstawkstawk



sup seth,hows the fishin today.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> wowsers...in the swamps I see!



It's not a swamp, it's a creek!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what you say player,you keepin'em in line



   hook   line and sinker!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's not a swamp, it's a creek!



Bull...it's a swamp with a creek running thru it!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hook   line and sinker!



that aboy give ol woody his money's worth!.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy keebs,you workin hard for the money girl?.


Let's just say............... I'm earning it.......... 



Seth carter said:


> stawkstawkstawk



what? a twelveelvenishthirteenstawker???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Whoa... it's HOT outside!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 23, 2010)

*Driveler.. Duhh.. I Don't get it???*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2010)

Afternoon folks!!  I'm stuck at home with no way to ride, just took my truck to the shop for new tires and a leveling kit and my Jeep is getting a new rear end, and my work car AC isn't working.:

Guess I'll have a drank...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Let's just say............... I'm earning it..........
> 
> what? a twelveelvenishthirteenstawker???



i hear ya,well.....do what you do.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  I'm stuck at home with no way to ride, just took my truck to the shop for new tires and a leveling kit and my Jeep is getting a new rear end, and my work car AC isn't working.:
> 
> Guess I'll have a drank...



sounds like good enuff excuse for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


>



You ever watch the show Seinfield??  Driveler is the same, all about nothing!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll have a drank...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whoa... it's HOT outside!!!



nice en cool in here! sit a spell.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> nice en cool in here! sit a spell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> sounds like good enuff excuse for me.



I like the way you think!!




Workin2Hunt said:


>




Ha!!  Call me at the house!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2010)

Howdy peeps!
Bubbette was dumb enough to leave her puter on while she takes a nap. Just sitting here watching the rain outside the hotel winder. Had a great lunch down on Dauphine street (crab claws, fried crawfish tails, and some crawfish etouffee) after the moring ischemic renal function seminars. Not much has changed since Katrina in the french quarter, but there is heavy construction everywhere else.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like the way you think!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Howdy peeps!
> Bubbette was dumb enough to leave her puter on while she takes a nap. Just sitting here watching the rain outside the hotel winder. Had a great lunch down on Dauphine street (crab claws, fried crawfish tails, and some crawfish etouffee) after the moring ischemic renal function seminars. Not much has changed since Katrina in the french quarter, but there is heavy construction everywhere else.




Hiya gal!!  Send us some pics!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Howdy peeps!
> Bubbette was dumb enough to leave her puter on while she takes a nap. Just sitting here watching the rain outside the hotel winder. Had a great lunch down on Dauphine street (crab claws, fried crawfish tails, and some crawfish etouffee) after the moring ischemic renal function seminars. Not much has changed since Katrina in the french quarter, but there is heavy construction everywhere else.



howdy,sounds like the food is still happening there as well.enjoy my friend!.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> 10-4





You wanna borrow one of mine, or Dawns pics of a REAL redfish for your avatar??


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!  Send us some pics!!



yeah send some pics!.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whoa... it's HOT outside!!!


 I know! 



Georgia Hard Hunter said:


>


think "slow chat room".................. 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> i hear ya,well.....do what you do.


I'zz doin it! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever watch the show Seinfield??  Driveler is the same, all about nothing!!


another good analogy! 
Hey sweetbritches!   Pokie sent me a pic of his seafood platter.......... made me wanna reach thru the phone & slap him!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Howdy peeps!
> Bubbette was dumb enough to leave her puter on while she takes a nap. Just sitting here watching the rain outside the hotel winder. Had a great lunch down on Dauphine street (crab claws, fried crawfish tails, and some crawfish etouffee) after the moring ischemic renal function seminars. Not much has changed since Katrina in the french quarter, but there is heavy construction everywhere else.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!  Send us some pics!!



Hey Sugarbritches! Please read the above. Dis is Pookie! 
Looks like i brought the T'storms with me. Getting nasty outside.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Howdy peeps!
> Bubbette was dumb enough to leave her puter on while she takes a nap. Just sitting here watching the rain outside the hotel winder. Had a great lunch down on Dauphine street (crab claws, fried crawfish tails, and some crawfish etouffee) after the moring ischemic renal function seminars. Not much has changed since Katrina in the french quarter, but there is heavy construction everywhere else.



heh heh, you called bubbette dumb.... I want pics of the popknots on yo noggin later.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Howdy peeps!
> Bubbette was dumb enough to leave her puter on while she takes a nap. Just sitting here watching the rain outside the hotel winder. Had a great lunch down on Dauphine street (crab claws, fried crawfish tails, and some crawfish etouffee) after the moring ischemic renal function seminars. Not much has changed since Katrina in the french quarter, but there is heavy construction everywhere else.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!  Send us some pics!!






Hhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Sugarbritches! Please read the above. Dis is Pookie!
> Looks like i brought the T'storms with me. Getting nasty outside.






Dang you like to live on da WILD side, doncha???


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> heh heh, you called bubbette dumb.... I want pics of the popknots on yo noggin later.



We stopped in the "Cajun Voodoo mini-mart" looking for a hooker t-shirt for Keebs. They had one half of an aisle with nothing but hot sauces. I would have taken a pic for you except that most of them have some sort of profanity on the label.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> We stopped in the "Cajun Voodoo mini-mart" looking for a *hooker t-shirt *for Keebs. They had one half of an aisle with nothing but hot sauces. I would have taken a pic for you except that most of them have some sort of profanity on the label.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Whut?
They are fishing theme T-shirts! 













sort of.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Whut?
> They are fishing theme T-shirts!
> 
> 
> ...




 ~gulp~ I THOUGHT that's what you meant, fishing, that is.................  ohlawd, no you..... oh nevermind, where's slip when I need him???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> sup seth,hows the fishin today.



a little slow


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

keebs said:


> ~gulp~ i thought that's what you meant, fishing, that is.................  Ohlawd, no you..... Oh nevermind, where's slip when i need him???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~gulp~ I THOUGHT that's what you meant, fishing, that is.................  ohlawd, no you..... oh nevermind, where's slip when I need him???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



that stuff is bad for ya


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


>


NOW you show up, thanks a lot there buddy!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


milk duds? 



Seth carter said:


>


_yeessss????_


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NOW you show up, thanks a lot there buddy!!
> 
> 
> milk duds?
> ...



i been here all along


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Hi tiny!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> milk duds?[/I]



pb&j


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> come back to Woodstock then..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is comin in August/November???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi tiny!



WoooHoooo finally a nicname I like ....Thankya


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 23, 2010)

Robert!!  Man I saw a video that it was rainin oil in Louisiana.  You seein any of that?  Able to get any seafood down there? Yall have a good one!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> i been here all along


 you musta been in ningeemode 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> pb&j


WITH popcorn???   



YaraG. said:


> What is comin in August/November???


The* REAL* Heat! 



jmfauver said:


> WoooHoooo finally a nicname I like ....Thankya


  yvw!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WITH popcorn???



Nope, no popcorn. Gotta run to the store sometime. That's why I eat all the popcorn in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Snack and a cold glass of Lemon Tea!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, no popcorn. Gotta run to the store sometime. That's why I eat all the popcorn in here.



MMMMMMMMMMMM popcorn


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, no popcorn. Gotta run to the store sometime. That's why I eat all the popcorn in here.






Jeff C. said:


> Snack and a cold glass of Lemon Tea!!!



Are your snacks like HT's snacks?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Robert!!  Man I saw a video that it was rainin oil in Louisiana.  You seein any of that?  Able to get any seafood down there? Yall have a good one!



 He didn't send you the pic of his plate?!?!    gimme yo numba, I'll send it to ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well if we cant do it this weekend maybe we can set up another Saturday and i will just cruise on down that way in the truck.  Not a big deal. How about that?



Naw,It wasn't that....I'm gonna be here. I guess just drive whatever you prefer....I was just tryin to figure out whether or not to Scrounge us up a lunch or somethin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Are your snacks like HT's snacks?!?!



Well...you tell me....'Fried Venison Cubed Steak' Sammich w/Honey Mustard.....and Lemon Tea


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...you tell me....'Fried Venison Cubed Steak' Sammich w/Honey Mustard.....and Lemon Tea



That ain't no snack, that's a meal!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you musta been in ningeemode
> 
> 
> WITH popcorn???
> ...



Bringh it on!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bringh it on!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...



Afternoon RM!!!

Keebs favor.....tell bama send some of that rain up here....I'm havin to water my lawn to keep the grass a growin. I don't want to have to quit cuttin....I wouldn't know how to act if I weren't MISERABLE


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...



Hiya Kim!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...I got two choices: Get on the tractor and cut the pasture....OR....get on the lawnmower and cut the lawn...this is tough



Tractor's a diesel. Mower's faster.  Hhhhmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Headin' back to the tractor....workin in the pasture today. 

SGG, Imma need a 'Tick Check' dis evenin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Y'all have a good afternoon!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bringh it on!!!


 yeah, you say that now............... 



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon RM!!!
> 
> Keebs favor.....tell bama send some of that rain up here....I'm havin to water my lawn to keep the grass a growin. I don't want to have to quit cuttin....I wouldn't know how to act if I weren't MISERABLE



Bubbette musta woke back up, he sure did leave in a hurry!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whoa... it's HOT outside!!!



92 here.  Not countin humanity


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon RM!!!
> 
> Keebs favor.....tell bama send some of that rain up here....I'm havin to water my lawn to keep the grass a growin. I don't want to have to quit cuttin....I wouldn't know how to act if I weren't MISERABLE





Keebs said:


> Hiya Kim!



Hiyaz Jeff,  Keebs.  

Hey Kebobabe,  You say ya like the Thermo-cell holder???


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bringh it on!!!


 ...


i better screen shot that.


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good afternoon!!!



take it easy out there..


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> 92 here.  Not countin humanity



from the weather channel.

Feels Like:100 °F

Humidity:55 %


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin' back to the tractor....workin in the pasture today.
> 
> SGG, Imma need a 'Tick Check' dis evenin'







OlAlabama said:


> 92 here.  Not countin humanity



I don't know what the temp is here... other than HOT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Jeff,  Keebs.
> 
> Hey Kebobabe,  You say ya like the Thermo-cell holder???


Most definitely!!  You did a GREAT job on them!! 



slip said:


> ...
> 
> 
> i better screen shot that.
> ...


I think you're right!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Most definitely!!  You did a GREAT job on them!!



So I can put ya on the list for one then...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Jeff,  Keebs.
> 
> Hey Kebobabe,  Thermo-cell holder???



Thermo-cell holder???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Thermo-cell holder???



Yeah,  just alittle something I been working on...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> So I can put ya on the list for one then...


Oh heck yeah, just need to confab on the price/trading we need to do.............. did you do one with a cell phone like clip on it? 



OlAlabama said:


> Thermo-cell holder???



Yes Sir, hand made by our very own RedneckM and out of leather, fine, fine craftsmanship!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> ...
> 
> 
> i better screen shot that.
> ...


HA!!!!!



slip said:


> from the weather channel.
> 
> Feels Like:100 °F
> 
> Humidity:55 %


Feels great in Savannah.... maybe ya'll should come here.



Keebs said:


> Most definitely!!  You did a GREAT job on them!!
> 
> 
> I think you're right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw,It wasn't that....I'm gonna be here. I guess just drive whatever you prefer....I was just tryin to figure out whether or not to Scrounge us up a lunch or somethin'



Why dont we just plan on a saturday that i can come by myself.  That way you can have me some beer on  ice and something on the grill.   

Seriously, it will probably be easier that way.  My wife will just moan and groan and the kids will be all whiney and stuff...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck yeah, just need to confab on the price/trading we need to do.............. did you do one with a cell phone like clip on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir, hand made by our very own RedneckM and out of leather, fine, fine craftsmanship!!



Did not do one like that.  One belt loop design, and most folks liked the carabeener type clip.  That way they can be hooked on a belt loop, button hole, tree limb, or about anywhere.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah,  just alittle something I been working on...



Trade ya some bbq for one. 

oh wait... you built yer own smoker... dangit!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

Woooow!  I like um. How much do i need to save up?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did not do one like that.  One belt loop design, and most folks liked the carabeener type clip.  That way they can be hooked on a belt loop, button hole, tree limb, or about anywhere.



I couldn't remember, but I like the clip idea!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Trade ya some bbq for one.
> 
> oh wait... you built yer own smoker... dangit!



We might could work up something.  I am still in the learning stages with mine.  If yours is like a ahh 10 say mine would come in on the scale about......... 1.9


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Woooow!  I like um. How much do i need to save up?



I am looking at about 25 frog skins.  I should have a few dozen at FPG.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

I feel like some yummy ribs.... any idea where I can get some?????????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Here ya go folks, so we don't get in "trouble"!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5051705#post5051705


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeup.  It's time to move on....


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I feel like some yummy ribs.... any idea where I can get some?????????????



nope, we dont have those down here?


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

last post.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I feel like some yummy ribs.... any idea where I can get some?????????????



BBQBoss gets my vote.  Make sure ya get um with his new hot sause.


----------

